# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Ρήγμα στο Θεόφιλος

## gvaggelas

Θα δω μήπως τον εντοπίσω στο λιμάνι την ώρα που κατεβαίνει από το πλοίο.

----------


## zannis

Μόλις βγήκε έκτακτη είδηση στον ΑΝΤ1, η οποία μιλάει για ρήγμα του πλοίου. Το πλοίο κατευθύνεται ?? προς τις Οινούσσες.

----------


## zerro

ΡΗΓΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΕΣ

----------


## scoufgian

το πλοιο ειναι αγκυροβολημενο ανοικτα των Οινουσσων
Πηγη :AΝΤ1 TV

----------


## kalypso

προσεκρουσε σε ύφαλο και βρίσκεται 200 μέτρα από τις Οινούσσες

----------


## kalypso

επιβάτης λέει ότι εχουν συγκεντρωθει στους σταθμούς συγκέντρωσης και ότι βγήκε ανακοίνωση ότι γυρνούν στην Χίο....αλλά πρέπει να παραμείνουν στούς σταθμούς συγκέντρωσης

----------


## mastrovasilis

> προσεκρουσε σε ύφαλο στην Χίο....


ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΡΡΟΗ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ...

----------


## kalypso

να πω μία κακία???δεν είχαν πλάνα με το Θεόφιλος μπλέ????

----------


## mastrovasilis

> ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΡΡΟΗ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ...


ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΝ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝ. ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΥΧΤΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ . ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ ΑΠΟ ALPHA

----------


## geogre222

στις ειδησεισ λενε για το θεοφιλο οτι προσαραξε σε ξερα μεταξυ ινουσον και χιου το ais χιου το δινει εκει   www.pmi.gr/pmi.gr/aischios.htm

----------


## Georgecz3

Καλησπέρα.Μώλις τώρα ακουσά στην τηλέοραση οτι προσάραξε ανοιχτά απο τις Οινούσες και έχει 500 επιβάτες .Απο οτι λένε το κέντρο επηχειρήσεων του Υ.Ε.Ν εδώσε διατάγη σε ολά τα παραπλέοντα σκάφη και πλοία να προσεγκήσουν το Θεόφιλος και να βοηθήσουν στήν εκκένωση του αν αυτή καταστεί αναγκαια καθώς λέγεται οτι έχει πάρει μικρή κλίση προς τα αριστερά και οτι έχει μια μικρή εισροή υδάτων.Ας ελπίσουμε ολα να είναι καλα

----------


## Apostolos

Ό κόσμος μπαίνει στις σωσίβιες λέμβους....

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Ό κόσμος μπαίνει στις σωσίβιες λέμβους....


EXOYN ΣΗΚΩΘΕΙ ΕΝΑ C 130 - 2 PUMA KAI 2 SHIKORCKI.

ΣΠΕΥΔΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ.

ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΕΚΚΕΝΩΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## dimitris

ουτε το AIS Χιου τωρα το δειχνει το βαπορι...

----------


## kalypso

και όπως είναι συνηθισμένο....θα αρχίσουν να δικάζουν....

----------


## mastrovasilis

> EXOYN ΣΗΚΩΘΕΙ ΕΝΑ C 130 - 2 PUMA KAI 2 SHIKORCKI.
> 
> ΣΠΕΥΔΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ.
> 
> ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΕΚΚΕΝΩΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ


475 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ. ΡΗΓΜΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ
ΘΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΕΣ

----------


## mastrovasilis

> 475 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ. ΡΗΓΜΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ
> ΘΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΕΣ


ΕΔΩΣΕ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ.

----------


## sylver23

αυτα ολα ειναι απο τα μμε?????καμμια πιο εγκυρη ενημερωση εχει κανεις??

----------


## Speedkiller

Ρε παιδια πως εγινε αυτο??????????????

----------


## zannis

> ΕΔΩΣΕ *ΕΝΤΟΛΗ* Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΝΑ *ΞΑΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΟΥΝ* ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ.


  Χοχοχο τρομερό να το βλέπεις και μόνο γραμμένο αυτό.... Σαν restart των windows ακούγεται...

----------


## Leo

Παρακαλώ να είμαστε ψύχραιμοι και να μην κραβγάζουμε όπως τα ΜΜΕ. Παρακολουθήστε και θα σχολιάσουμε αργότερα. Τα πως και γιατί θα τα μάθουμε πολυ αργότερα. Προέχει η διάσωση με κάποιο τρόπο..... Η πολυλογία δεν θα λύσει κανένα από τα προβλήματα. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.

----------


## Apostolos

Προβλέπω να ανοίγουμε μεγάλη κουβέντα με το θέμα...
Όντως το πλοίο πάει για Χίο σύμφωνα με τα ΜΜΕ

----------


## navigation

> Ρε παιδια πως εγινε αυτο??????????????


Δεν θέλει πολύ φιλε μου...είνα ιόμως πολύ νωρίς ακόμα για να ψαχνουμε το πως και γιατι και να λέει ο καθένας την δική του άποψη...ας μην γίνουμε και εμείς κομάτι των ανήδεων δημοσιογράφων!!! :Confused: 

Leo με πρόλαβες.....συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου!

----------


## dimitris

Παιδια χαλαρα μολις τους ειπανε οτι το πλοιο με δικες του δυναμεις παει για ΧΙΟ κοψανε τα δελτια ολα... σου λεει δεν εχει ψωμι εδω...

----------


## Speedkiller

Καλύτερα χωρίς ψωμί παντως....

----------


## geogre222

μιλησα με φιλο μου που ειναι μεσα στο πλοιο και μου ειπε οτι ξεκινισαν για χιο αλα παρα πολη αργα σε ταχυτητα

----------


## Speedkiller

Και όντως δημήτρη δίκιο έχεις...Όσο κατέβαιναν βάρκες όλοι ήταν προσοχή...

----------


## dimitris

Εννοειται πως καλυτερα χωρις ψωμι ...

----------


## Speedkiller

Στο syros observer δεν το βλέπω...

----------


## Speedkiller

Ο κουικ δίνει τις εξηγήσεις του...

----------


## geogre222

oυτε και το ais χιου το δειχνει....

----------


## karystos

Αν έχει βγάλει όντως λάδια ή πετρέλαια δεν είναι επικίνδυνο αφού το ρήγμα είναι στα διπύθμενα κι όχι στα στεγανά. Θα ταπώσουνε τα εξαεριστικά, θα σκαντζάρουνε τα τάνκια και αργά ή γρήγορα θα φύγουνε. Δεν είναι καλό ό,τι έγινε αλλά θα μπορούσε να είναι και πολύ χειρότερο. Το κυριώτερο είναι ότι δεν πήρε κλίση. Το γιατί περνούσανε τώρα από μέσα κι όχι ανάμεσα Οινούσσες και Τουρκία και το γιατί πέσανε στην ξέρα δεν είναι της στιγμής να το βρούμε.

----------


## dimitris

Τελευταια νεα απο επιβατη λεει πως σε 10' θα ειναι στο λιμανι στις Οινουσες

----------


## Rocinante

Μην ψαχνεται το πλοιο στο AIS. Ουτε ο Θεοφιλος ουτε κανενα απο τα παραπλεοντα εδω και ωρα ειναι ορατα μεχρι να ξεκαθαρισει η κατασταση

----------


## sylver23

k ston skai αλλα κ στον αλφα μιλησανε με επιβατες,μαλιστα στον αλφα μολις βγηκε κ στον αερα ενα τηλ με επιβατισσα,κ λεει οτι ανακοινωσανε στα μεγαφωνα οτι θα δεσουνε στις οινουσσες.
ειπαν κ τα σχετικα βλακωδη τους.ρωτησαν στον αλφα την επιβατισσα αν ειναι ολοι καλα κ αυτη ειπε ναι.κ απανταει η εκφωνητρια --ολοι φορατε τα σωσιβια σας,αυτο μας λετε ετσι???ντοιν ασχετο

----------


## loucas_gl2006

Το πλοίο Θεόφιλος, που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Λέσβος-Χίος με περίπου 480 επιβάτες, προσάραξε γύρω στις 8.00 το βράδυ του Σαββάτου 28 Ιουνίου σε ξέρα κοντά στις Οινούσσες.
Το επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό πλοίο έχει αρχίσει να κάνει ελιγμούς για να απομακρυνθεί από την ξέρα και να συνεχίσει για Οινούσσες, και απ' ό,τι φαίνεται δεν θα χρειαστεί να εκκενωθεί.
Οι επιβάτες είχαν αρχίσει να μπαίνουν στις σωστικές λέμβους για την εκκένωση του πλοίου όταν τους δόθηκε νέα εντολή να επιστρέψουν στο κατάστρωμα. Σύμφωνα με τις μέχρι τώρα πληροφορίες όλοι τους είναι καλά.
Το πλοίο δεν έχει πάρει κλίση, ωστόσο υπάρχει ρήγμα στην αριστερή πλευρά από το οποίο -σύμφωνα με επιβάτες- διαρρέουν καύσιμα.
Το περιστατικό συνέβη δύο ώρες μετά τον απόπλου από τη Μυτιλήνη, ενώ οι καρικές συνθήκες στην περιοχή ήταν καλές, μετέδωσε το Mega.  
Στην περιοχή σπεύδουν ένα ελικόπτερο Super Puma, δύο κανονιοφόροι του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, ένα περιπολικό του Λιμενικού Λέσβου και ένα ναυαγοσωστικό από τη Χίο. Τα παραπλέοντα σκάφη έχουν πάρει εντολή να κάνουν το ίδιο. (πηγή: www.in.gr)

----------


## Speedkiller

Τελικά λένε πως θα πάει για χιο!!!

----------


## sylver23

οχι .τωρα ακουσα .απλα εχουν αφησει τον τιτλο απο κατω.

----------


## karystos

Τελικά είναι πιο σοβαρό από ό,τι νομίζαμε. Ευτυχώς πάει στις Οινούσσες για να βγάλει τον κόσμο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_Με ίδιες δυνάμεις το ε/γ-ο/γ Θεόφιλος σήκωσε άγκυρα από το αγκυροβόλιο όπου βρισκόταν και χάραξε ρότα για τις Οινούσσες. Το πλοίο συνοδεύουν όλα τα σκάφη του Λιμενικού που βρίσκονται στην περιοχή ενώ ο Θάλαμος Επιχειρήσεων του ΥΕΝ έστειλε και τέσσερα ελικόπτερα. Στο σημείο αναμένεται να μεταβούν ο ΥΕΝ, Γιώργος Βουλγαράκης και ο Αρχηγός ΛΣ, Θ.Ρεντεπέρης_


Πηγή: marinews.gr

----------


## navigation

Τώρα λένε οτι είναι στην μπούκα του λιμανόύ της χίου

----------


## apari

Μπορεί κάποιος που να ξέρει να μας δώσει μερικές πληροφορίες για το λιμάνι των Οινουσών; Γιατι στο MEGA τώρα ο ρεπόρτερ είπε οτι υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην μπορεί να δέσει εκεί ο Θεόφιλος γιατί είναι πολύ μικρό το λιμάνι. Υπάρχει τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο;
Επίσης για μας που δεν ξέρουμε ... έκανε κάτι που δεν συνιθίζεται το πλοίο στο δρομολόγιο του; κάτι που οδήγησε στο ατύχημα;

----------


## Speedkiller

Στο mega μυρίζουν πετρέλαια από εκαντοντάδες μέτρα και επίσης βλεπουν και κλιση προς τα αριστερά από την ίδια απόσταση...Α ρε λαγωνικα...

----------


## scoufgian

το πλοιο μπορειτε να το δειτε εδω.http://www.pmi.gr/pmi.gr/aischios.htm

----------


## Νικόλας

βρε παιδιά το βαπόρι χωράει στο λιμάνι που τα πάνε γαμότο

----------


## giannisk88

Τελικά ρε παιδιά που πάει το πλοίο!!Μας μπερδέψατε!!
Χίο η Οινούσες???

----------


## Νικόλας

οινούσες πάει το πλοίο

----------


## Rocinante

Το λιμανι των οινουσσων

Λιμανι οινουσων.JPG

----------


## geogre222

το λιμανι της οιννουσας οπωσ το φωτογραφισα στης 5-6-2008.Θα χωρεσει εκει η δεν θα το βαλουν μεσα??

limani oinoussa.jpg

----------


## cmitsos

πληροφορίες απο χίο μου λένε ότι το πλοίο θα πάει οινούσες!! τι πράγματα είναι αυτά κρίμα πάντως

----------


## Rocinante

Το στενο Χιου - Οινουσσων

στενο.JPG

----------


## cmitsos

> το λιμανι της οιννουσας οπωσ το φωτογραφισα στης 5-6-2008.Θα χωρεσει εκει η δεν θα το βαλουν μεσα??
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8412


αμα θέλουν να το βουλιάξουν τελείως ας προσπαθήσουν να το βάλουν εκει μέσα...ΕΛΕΟΣ :Sad:

----------


## Νικόλας

οι επιβάτες κατέβαινουν με τις βάρκες

----------


## sylver23

το θεοφιλος αποβιβαζει επιβατες απο τον καταπελτη σε ενα αλλο φερρυ της γραμμης χιου -τσεσμε.επισης εχει ηδη αποβιβασει επιβατες σε 4 βαρκες του.επειδη δεν εχω παει οινουσσες-το πλοιο δεν μπορει να δεσει κανονικα???

----------


## cmitsos

δημοσιογράφοι του αντ1 έχουν γέλιο...τι να πω...του βγάζουν δημορσιογράφο τοπική της χίου κα τη ρωτάνε αν είναι επιβάτης  :Razz:  με βάρκες στα πλοιάρια που κάνουν τα δρομολόγια για τσεσμέ θα μπούν οι επιβάτες για να πάνε χίο

----------


## cmitsos

> το θεοφιλος αποβιβαζει επιβατες απο τον καταπελτη σε ενα αλλο φερρυ της γραμμης χιου -τσεσμε.επισης εχει ηδη αποβιβασει επιβατες σε 4 βαρκες του.επειδη δεν εχω παει οινουσσες-το πλοιο δεν μπορει να δεσει κανονικα???


ΔΕ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΣΕΙ σε αυτο το λιμανάκι φίλε μου

----------


## sylver23

καλα το ακουσα πολυ γελιο εχουν.σορυ για την ερωτηση για τις οινουσσες καταλαθος δεν διαβασα τα προηγουμενα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> το θεοφιλος αποβιβαζει επιβατες απο τον καταπελτη σε ενα αλλο φερρυ της γραμμης χιου -τσεσμε.επισης εχει ηδη αποβιβασει επιβατες σε 4 βαρκες του.επειδη δεν εχω παει οινουσσες-το πλοιο δεν μπορει να δεσει κανονικα???


Αυτά που μας μεταφέρεις πως τα γνωρίζεις ?
θα σας παρακαλέσω να είμαστε προσεκτικοί σε αυτά που μεταφέρουμε στο φόρουμ μας και να αναφέρουμε τις πηγές τις οποίες μεταφέρουμε τις ειδήσεις.

----------


## cmitsos

> καλα το ακουσα πολυ γελιο εχουν.σορυ για την ερωτηση για τις οινουσσες καταλαθος δεν διαβασα τα προηγουμενα


τπτ φίλε μου αστα η δημοσιογραφια στην ελλάδα λέγεται κινδυνολογία!

----------


## alcaeos

TO PLOIO AGIROBOLISE TELIKA STO LIMANI TWN INOYSWN KAI APO EKEI OI EPIBATES 8A METAFER8OUN ME ANOIXTOU TUPOU PLOIA  STHN... XIO 
EXOUN KATEBEI 4 LEMBOYS ..
KAI OLOI OI EPIBATES FWRESAN SWSIBIA KALWNIKA..

----------


## sylver23

σωστος.παντως εχει γινει μοδα.ολοι οι ασχετοι παιρνουν ενα μικροφωνο κ λενε οτι τους κατεβει χωρις καν να κανουν μια στοιχειωδη ερευνα.ημαρτον κ ο πιο ασχετος μια αναζητηση στο google να κανει θα βρει καμποσα σχετικα με το καθε θεμα που πρεπει να καλυψει.εδω με το σαμινα γι μερες μετα το ναυαγιο αυτοι επεμεναν να λενε σαμαινα.....παλι καλα που δεν υπηρχε.σκεφτειτε να ταξιδευε.ποσοι θα αγωνιουσαν αν ειχαν συγγενεις σε αυτο :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

> Αυτά που μας μεταφέρεις πως τα γνωρίζεις ?
> θα σας παρακαλέσω να είμαστε προσεκτικοί σε αυτά που μεταφέρουμε στο φόρουμ μας και να αναφέρουμε τις πηγές τις οποίες μεταφέρουμε τις ειδήσεις.


σορυ. απο μεγκα νομιζω.ξεχαστηκα κ δεν το γραψα επειδη ανεφερα πιο πριν οτι ,οτι ακουω ειναι απο τα μμβ(μεσα μαζικης βλακειας :Very Happy: )

----------


## apari

ΟΛΟΙ οι επιβάτες αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια σύμφωνα με την ΕΤ1.
Οπότε αφού δεν υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος πλέον μπορούμε να στραφούμε σε ποιο ναυτική κουβέντα νομίζω.

----------


## navigation

η κίνηση του Θεόφιλος για σήμερα από Μυτιλήνη ήταν
Επιβάτες 475
Ι.Χ. 58
Φορτηγά 15

----------


## navigation

> ...Οπότε αφού δεν υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος πλέον μπορούμε να στραφούμε σε ποιο ναυτική κουβέντα νομίζω.


Αν ενοείς φίλε μου το να κάνουμε ικασίες για το πως και γιατι δεν νομίζω οτι αυτήν την στιγμή οφελεί σε κάτι..ας περιμένουμε πρώτα τον πλοίαρχο να δώσει τις δικές του εξήγήσεις εκεί που πρέπει και εδώ θα είμαστε να σχολιάσουμε τα πάντα!
Πάντως οφείλουμε να αναφέρουμε ότι ήταν άμεση η κινητοποίηση των αρχών.Μπράβο τους! Όσο για τις κινήσεις και τις αποφάσεις που πείρε ο πλοίαρχος για να μετακινήσει το καράβι....κάτι παραπάνω θα ήξερε!!!

----------


## apari

Για αρχή ,αν κάποιος έχει γνώμη για το θέμα, ας μας πεί τι ισχύει με το δρομολόγιο που συνιθίζεται για την γραμμή. Συνιθίζεται το πέρασμα απο το στενό Χιου-Οινουσών ή προτιμάται το Οινούσες-Τουρκία;

Υ.Γ. Πέρσυ τέτοια εποχή έπερνα μετάθεση απο την Μυτιλίνη σαν στρατιότης. Δυστυχώς όλα μου τα ταξίδια ήταν νυκτερινά και πάντα με το Μυτιλίνη και δεν έχω άποψη για το θέμα.

----------


## cmitsos

έχουμε αναφέρει ότι τα καράβια της νελ περνούν απο το εσωτερικό στενό δηλαδή απο το στενό χίου οινουσών ενώ της hsw περνούν απο το στενό οινουσών τουρκίας.

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ να δούμε τι θα πει ο πλοίαρχος και η εταιρία είμαι περίεργος στην αρχή όταν το άκουσα σοκαρίστηκα και μπορώ να πώ ότι φόρεσα λίγο το καφέ παντελόνι και η φάση είναι ότι με πήρε η μάνα μ και μ το είπε γιατί είμουν έξω βόλτα και έτρεξα αμέσως σπίτι

----------


## alcaeos

TO THEOFILOS TELIKA EXEI KLHSH 2 MYRWN ..( PHGH  ANT1)

----------


## dimitris

η πορεια αυτη τι στιγμη του Νησος Χιος αμα δει κανεις το ΑΙS περναει μεταξυ Οινουσες-Τουρκια.

----------


## Νικόλας

λέτε να πηγαίνει εκεί???

----------


## kingminos

Φταίει δεν φταίει ο πλοίαρχος θα βρει τον μπελά του.

----------


## cmitsos

> λέτε να πηγαίνει εκεί???


απο την άλλη μερια φίλε μου παει το χιος τοσες φόρες το έχουμε γράψει... ουφφφφφφφφ :Confused:

----------


## alcaeos

EFTIXWS OLOI OI EPIBATES EINAI KALA  KAI DEN EXOUME KANENA TRABMATIA

----------


## Νικόλας

οκ φίλε cmitsos μην βαράσ απλώς δεν κοίταξα πριν τα μηνύματα 
πάντως βρε παιδιά λίγο δύσκολο να φταίει ο καπετάνιος

----------


## cmitsos

οχι φίλε μου προς θεού αλλά κοιτάτε τα μηνυματα πριν γράψετε

----------


## Georgecz3

Arxika kalhspera kai sygnwmh gia ta greeklish(grafw apo kseno pc xwris ellhnikous xarakthres).
Aformh gia ayto to post einai vasika ayta pou akougontai sthn thleorash apo tous gnwstous ''thledikastes'' pou  exei ws synepeia na plytontai gia akomh mia fora oi naytikoi.
Ayto pou den mporw na katalavw loipon einai pws kathontai kai vgazoun symperasmata akomh xwris na exei vgei kan kapoia ephsimh anakoinwsh pou na leei peripou ti eftaikse gia to sygkekrimeno atyxhma kathws pera apo thn ameleia yparxoun kai alles pithanes aities pou mporei na synevhsan opws kapoia mhxanikh vlavh gia paradeigma h kapoios allos astathmitos paragontas pou den mporoun na gnwrizoun ayth thn stigmh  kai propantws logo elipshs gnwsewn kai empeirias tha eprepe na htan fidwloi gia ta sxolia tous.Ntai kai kala panta prepei na ftaiei o kapetanios kai to plhrwma.Anti na skeftoun pws to thema eleikse me ton kalytero tropo kai kaneis den epathe to paramikro me ekseresh ton paniko pou eniwsan h epivates alla kai thn kathisterhsh pou ipesthsan skeftontai mono pws tha kanoun ta pragmata tragikotera gia na vgaloun kanena noumero.
Kathimerhna ena karo karavia pane kai erxontai stis ellhnikes thallases metaferontas xiliades epivates ston proorismo toys me asfaleia xwris to paramikro.Distixws kapoia stigmh pithano einai na symbei kapoia atyxia ,kapoia strabh.To thema einai na mhn yparksoun travmatismoi h apoleies.Apaks kai ola einai kala pisteyw oti oi tiledikes periteyoun, giati to mono pou kanoun einai na tromokratoun ton thletheath kai na spilwnoun thn eikona tou ellhna naytikou kai ths ellhnikhs naytilias.

----------


## cmitsos

δεν είδα προσωπικά κάποια τηλεδίκη. http://www.skai.gr/master_story.php?id=86241 εδω τα τελευταία νεα

----------


## cmitsos

http://www.chiosnews.com/cn2862008913310.asp αναλυτική ενημέρωση εδώ μπράβο στις τοπικές αρχές

----------


## gvaggelas

Λοιπόν η εως τώρα ενημέρωση έχει ως εξής. Στο πλοίο υπάρχει ρήγμα περίπου 20 μέτρων μήκους και μέγιστου πλάτους 70 εκατοστών. Το ρήγμα είναι στην αριστερή πλευρά κοντά στον νομέα 128. Το πλοίο είναι σε στίγμα 38:30,4 Β και 026:13,6Α και παρουσιάζει κλίση 2,5 μοιρών. Υπάρχει εισροή υδάτων σε διαμέρισμα μεταξύ των νομέων 115-128 στο 1 και 2 deck. Χτες αποβιβάστηκαν από το πλοίο 534 επιβάτες και πλήρωμα. 185 από αυτούς παρέμειναν στην Χίο ενώ οι υπόλοιποι αναχώρησαν με το Ν. Χίος. Από την πρόσκρουση υπέστει στρέβλωση η αριστερή έλικα. Επίσης υπήρξε διαρροή καυσίμων η οποία είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την δημιουργία τριών πετρελαιοκηλίδων με μήκος περίπου 1,5 μίλι και μέγιστο πλάτος 50 μέτρα η κάθε μία. Εξαιτίας των ΒΑ ανέμων οι πετρελαιοκηλίδες κατευθύνονται προς την Τουρκία. Αυτήν την στιγμή γίνεται προσπάθεια προσωρινής επισκευής του ρήγματος ενώ στον τόπο του συμβάντος υπάρχουν αντιρρυπαντικά σκάφη.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο για την ουσιαστική ενημέρωση... όντως ουσιαστική.

----------


## navigation

Se efxaristoume poli gvaggelas....katatopistikotatos!!!

----------


## scoufgian

Γιωργο ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Speedkiller

Γνωρίζει κανείς τι θα γίνει με το θεόφιλο?Πόσο θα παραμείνει εκει?Αν θα ρθει πέραμα?Είναι νωρίς ακόμα ε?

----------


## karystos

Ρήγμα 20 μ Χ μέγιστο 0,70 μ είναι ένα τέρας. Το ρήγμα του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ ήταν σύμφωνα με το επίσημο πόρισμα 1,623 τμ και έβαζε 360 τόνους νερό το λεπτό! Οπότε αν οι διαστάσεις είναι σωστές μιλάμε για θαύμα. Τέτοιο ρήγμα επι τόπου δεν "πιάνεται". Εκείνοι που ξέρουν επιμένουν, ότι το καλύτερο είναι ακόμη και τώρα, το πλοίο να "κάτσει" κάπου στα ρηχά για να αποκλειστεί κάθε ενδεχόμενο κι ύστερα με ηρεμία να αποφασιστεί η τύχη του. Να μην είμαστε απαισιόδοξοι αλλά η περιγραφή του φίλου gvaggelas μας κάνει λιγάκι να ανατριχιάζουμε. Μακάρι να αποδειχτούν τα πράγματα καλύτερα. Όπως και να έχει η το πράγμα όμως αποδεικνύεται ότι οι παλιές κατασκευές ήταν γερές κατασκευές. Για την ιστορία, το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο που έχει μπει στις Οινούσσες ήταν το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ (137 μ) με καπετάνιο το Τζώρτζη το 1980 ή 1979 στην κηδεία του Πατέρα. Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ με τα 148 μ. το μεγαλύτερο βύθισμα και την αβαρία δεν έμπαινε στις Οινούσες.

----------


## gvaggelas

0,7 μέτρα είναι στο μέγιστο σημείο του. Δηλαδή σε άλλα σημεία μπορεί να είναι μερικά εκατοστά.

----------


## karystos

Σωστό είναι αυτό, αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά τα 20 μέτρα είναι ένα τεράστιο μήκος. Δυστυχώς οι δικές μου πληροφορίες μιλάνε για μεγαλύτερη ζημιά, όχι μόνο στις διαστάσεις του ρήγματος αλλά και στα μηχανικά μέρη του πλοίου. Επαναλαμβάνω την ευχή να διαψευστούν, διότι αν είναι αληθινές το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ έχει τελιώσει.

Πέρα από όλα αυτά υπάρχει και το πρόβλημα τι γίνεται τώρα με τα δρομολόγια Χίου Μυτιλήνης. Η ιδανική λύση θα ήταν το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αλλά αυτό πολύ δύσκολα μπαίνει στη Χίο. Οπότε μυρίζει κάποια αποδρομολόγηση από την Παροναξία (ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ - ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ);

----------


## samichri

> το πλοιο μπορειτε να το δειτε εδω.http://www.pmi.gr/pmi.gr/aischios.htm


καλημέρα. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει παρόμοιο site και για άλλα λιμάνια της χώρας, και αν υπάρχει ποιό είναι. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε Καρυστος θα μπορούσες να μου στείλεις με pm τι λένε οι πληροφορίες σου???λέω pm μη δημιουργηθεί σύγχηση!Απλώς το ζήτημα με καίει λίγο... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: Το avatar κατι θα σου λεέι....

----------


## mike_rodos

Τελικά 15 μέτρα ρήγμα στο θεοφιλός http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...2&lngDtrID=244 το μόνο καλό ότι κανείς από τους επιβάτες δεν έπαθε το παραμικρό.

----------


## samichri

το πλοίο εδώ και μισή ώρα δεν εμφανίζεται στον "χάρτη πλοίων σε πραγματικό χρόνο" - ενώ μέχρι τις 10:45 εμφανιζόταν αγκυροβολημένο στις Οινούσες (βάσει της απεικόνησης στο ais)

----------


## xara

Στο στούντιο του *MEGA* και στην πρωινή ενημερωτική εκπομπή, με τους πολύ καλούς *Ι. Χασαπόπουλο-Μ. Αναγνωστάκη*, ήταν σήμερα καλεσμένος για το συμβάν, ο πολύ έμπειρος *cpt Ι. Μαμίδης*, πρώην πλοίαρχος του *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ* και ο οποίος έθεσε τα πράγματα στις πραγματικές τους διαστάσεις, με απλό και κατανοητό τρόπο. 
Μίλησε για το καράβι, την ιστορία του, τα τεχνικά του και τα στάνταρ ασφαλείας του, καθώς επίσης και για τις (σωστές) ενέργειες του πλοιάρχου, του πληρώματος, της εταιρείας και των αρχών.
Όσοι έτυχε να δούμε την συνέντευξη, νομίζω πως ενημερωθήκαμε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο.

----------


## dimitris

Κι εδω ενα αλλος πλοιαρχος λεει την δικη του εκδοχη...http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=3680 και ολο το αλαλουμ της ενημερωσεις απο ασχετους και σχετικους...

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Σωστό είναι αυτό, αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά τα 20 μέτρα είναι ένα τεράστιο μήκος. Δυστυχώς οι δικές μου πληροφορίες μιλάνε για μεγαλύτερη ζημιά, όχι μόνο στις διαστάσεις του ρήγματος αλλά και στα μηχανικά μέρη του πλοίου. Επαναλαμβάνω την ευχή να διαψευστούν, διότι αν είναι αληθινές το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ έχει τελιώσει.
> 
> Πέρα από όλα αυτά υπάρχει και το πρόβλημα τι γίνεται τώρα με τα δρομολόγια Χίου Μυτιλήνης. Η ιδανική λύση θα ήταν το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αλλά αυτό πολύ δύσκολα μπαίνει στη Χίο. Οπότε μυρίζει κάποια αποδρομολόγηση από την Παροναξία (ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ - ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ);


File *karystos*,i zimia an einai gegonos oi plirofories einai ontos megales.
Apo ti stigmi pou to ploio einai se thesi eite mono tou eite rymoulkoumeno na metavei se mia episkevastiki gia apokatastasi twn zimiwn,giati to xaraktirizeis teleiomeno?
Oson afora tin dromologisei tou *PREVELIS* tha symfoniso afou ousiastika tha epitagxinthei i dromologisi pou itan programmatismeni gia ton Septevri.Idomen

----------


## karystos

Την ανησυχία μου εξέφρασα μιάς και η αποκατάσταση δεν είναι θέμα μόνο τεχνικό αλλά κυρίως οικονομικό. Με τις δυνατότητες που υπάρχουν σήμερα όλα φτιάχνονται. Το κόστος παίζει ρόλο και ο χρόνος. Σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι δουλειά κάποιων μηνών ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΘΕΙ Η ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ. Το κόστος αυτών των μηνών πάει πάνω στο κόστος επισκευής. Αποσβένεται; Πάντα βέβαια αν οι πληροφορίες είναι σωστές. Ακρίβεια δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει, αλλά όταν ένα πλοίο αυτού του όγκου περνάει πάνω από έναν ύφαλο με όλο το δρόμο, τι μπορεί να περιμένει κανείς; Να ευχαριστούμε το Θεό μόνο, πού ό,τι έγινε, έγινε κυρίως στα χαμηλά κι όχι παραπάνω και που η διαχείριση δεν ήταν μεν τέλεια, ήταν όμως πολύ καλύτερη από όσα έχουμε ζήσει στο παρελθόν. Ακόμη και από τα κανάλια. Ευτυχείς εκείνοι που, χθες το βράδυ, η μόνη ανησυχία τους ήταν η ταλαιπωρία των επιβατών αν τύχει να κοιμηθούν στις Οινούσσες. Η άγνοια είναι πολλές φορές πραγματική ευτυχία.

----------


## gvaggelas

> Πέρα από όλα αυτά υπάρχει και το πρόβλημα τι γίνεται τώρα με τα δρομολόγια Χίου Μυτιλήνης. Η ιδανική λύση θα ήταν το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αλλά αυτό πολύ δύσκολα μπαίνει στη Χίο. Οπότε μυρίζει κάποια αποδρομολόγηση από την Παροναξία (ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ - ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ);


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να επανέλθει το Ταξιάρχης ως ΕΓ/ΟΓ?

----------


## GeoSea

Δεν έχουμε βρει κάπου καμία φωτό από το πληγωμένο καράβι;

----------


## Leo

Ψάχνουμε να βρούμε τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον και έχουμε ξεχάσει να πούμε συγχαρητήρια στον καπετάνιο, τους αξιωματικούς και το πλήρωμα του πλοίου για τις σωστές ενέργειες και την ασφαλή διάσωση των επιβατών. Αυτό δεν είναι τιμή μόνο για το πλήρωμα αλλά και για την εταιρεία κατ' επέκταση, αφού είναι θέμα πολιτικής μια εταιρείας η εκπαίδευση και η εξάσκηση των πληρωμάτων . Το ατύχημα καλώς ή κακώς έγινε, η διάσωση με το σπουδαίο αποτέλεμα πρέπει να βγαίνει προς τα έξω και όχι άλλα θέματα που μπορούν να συζητηθούν αργότερα. Επίσης απο διάφορα που άκουσα και διάβασα οι περισσότεροι μίλησαν θετικά για την ταχύτητα των ενεργειών διάσωσης (στους μερικούς δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται τα ΜΜΕ).

----------


## dimitris

Απ' οτι φαινεται ακομα οχι μονο κατι πλανα εδειχναν χθες τα καναλια απο Οινουσσες την ωρα που γινοταν η αποβιβαση του κοσμου...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Επίσης απο διάφορα που άκουσα και διάβασα οι περισσότεροι μίλησαν θετικά για την ταχύτητα των ενεργειών διάσωσης (στους μερικούς δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται τα ΜΜΕ).


Σωστός... :Very Happy:

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Στο στούντιο του *MEGA* και στην πρωινή ενημερωτική εκπομπή, με τους πολύ καλούς *Ι. Χασαπόπουλο-Μ. Αναγνωστάκη*, ήταν σήμερα καλεσμένος για το συμβάν, ο πολύ έμπειρος *cpt Ι. Μαμίδης*, πρώην πλοίαρχος του *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ* και ο οποίος έθεσε τα πράγματα στις πραγματικές τους διαστάσεις, με απλό και κατανοητό τρόπο. 
> Μίλησε για το καράβι, την ιστορία του, τα τεχνικά του και τα στάνταρ ασφαλείας του, καθώς επίσης και για τις (σωστές) ενέργειες του πλοιάρχου, του πληρώματος, της εταιρείας και των αρχών.
> Όσοι έτυχε να δούμε την συνέντευξη, νομίζω πως ενημερωθήκαμε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο.


O I.MAMIDIS den einai naftologimenos sto APOLLON?

----------


## manou

καλημερα παιδια!!  η ενεργεια του καπετανιου να βαλει τους επιβατες στις λεμβους και να τους ξανακατεβασει δεν ηταν λιγο χαζη???  δεν ξερω πολλα γι αυτο ρωταω!!! 
δεν δημιουργησε αγχος????

----------


## Speedkiller

> η ενεργεια του καπετανιου να βαλει τους επιβατες στις λεμβους και να τους ξανακατεβασει δεν ηταν λιγο χαζη???



Η γνώμη μου είναι κάλλιο γαιδουρόδενε παρά γαιδουρογύρευε...

----------


## Leo

> O I.MAMIDIS den einai naftologimenos sto APOLLON?


Ηταν στο Απόλλων αυτό μέχρι εκεί... είναι εκτός θέματος.

----------


## dimitris

Παιδια η ΝΕΛ εβγαλε καποια ανακοινωση? δελτιο τυπου κατι? τωρα κοιτουσα το site τους αλλα τιποτα... τι λεει η ιδια η εταιρεια?

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Πλοίαρχος καλά έκανε! Με μία ζημιά που δέν είναι είναι απόλυτα εξακρηβωμένη το πρώτο που έχεις στον νού είναι να βγάλεις τον κόσμο έξω... Αν δέν το έκανε όλοι θα τον κατηγορούσανε ότι δέν εκκένωσε το πλοίο!

----------


## Speedkiller

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Απόστολε!!!Κ πέραν της ασφάλειας των επιβατών τα κοράκια δυστηχώς καραδοκούν...

----------


## Leo

> καλημερα παιδια!! η ενεργεια του καπετανιου να βαλει τους επιβατες στις λεμβους και να τους ξανακατεβασει δεν ηταν λιγο χαζη??? δεν ξερω πολλα γι αυτο ρωταω!!! 
> δεν δημιουργησε αγχος????


Αν διαβάσεις τις περιγραφές των gvaggelas και karystos ήταν μάλλον σοφή .... άρα τα ρήση του Speedkiller είναι ότι πρέπει... .οσο για το άγχος μην το συζητήσουμε... (το λιγότερο κακό είναι αυτό)..

----------


## navigation

> καλημερα παιδια!! η ενεργεια του καπετανιου να βαλει τους επιβατες στις λεμβους και να τους ξανακατεβασει δεν ηταν λιγο χαζη??? δεν ξερω πολλα γι αυτο ρωταω!!! 
> δεν δημιουργησε αγχος????


Δική άποψη είναι ότι ο πλοίαρχος προέβει σε τέτοια ενέργεια διότι δεν είχε ακριβής εικόνα της ζημιάς και όταν είδε οτι η κατάσταση είναι υπό έλεγχο ανέκλησε την αποφασή του για εγκατάληψη του πλοίου.

----------


## dimitris

Παιδια μεγαλυτερα κορακια απο τα ΜΜΕ δεν υπαρχουν... το λιμανι το θυμουνται το καλοκαιρι με τις καθυστερησεις καποιον πλοιων και αμα συμβει κανενα γεγονος σαν το χθεσινο... πηγε κανεις να ρωτησει εναν πλοιαρχο ποσο κοιμαται? τι ευθυνες εχει? τον μηχανικο που ειναι εκει κατω? Στο τευχος ΜΑΙΟΥ 2008 του περιοδικου ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ εχει ενα αφιερωμα στο Blue Star Paros και της αγονης απο την μια το διαβαζα και γελουσα και απο την αλλη ηθελα να βαλω τα κλαματα... (δεν ειμαι ναυτικος και ουτε εχω σχεση με παραναυτιλιακο επαγγελμα)

----------


## mike_rodos

Παιδιά τέλος καλό όλα καλά!!! Το πλήρωμα πρέπει να ήταν άψογο και αυτό φαίνεται ότι άρχισαν την επιβίβαση σε σωσίβιες λέμβους, πριν καλά καλά ελέξουν τι ζημιά έχει το πλοίο μετά το χτύπημα! Μπράβο τους... Καλύτερα που ταλαιπώρησαν τους επιβάτες βάζοντας τους απευθείας στις λέμβους και μετά τους ξαναέβγαλαν, παρά να περιμέναν να δουν τι συμβαίνει και να έχουν μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στην εκκένωση του πλοίου αν αυτό θα ήταν αναγκαίο!!! ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ!!! Τωρά πως έγεινε η πρόσκρουση θα το μάθουμε στην συνέχεια... και σε αυτό πρέπει να σταθούμε!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Μπορεί να μην πρέπει να καταδικάζουμε πριν μάθουμε τι ακριβώς συνέβει,αλλά είναι τελείως ξεκάθαρο πως μιλάμε για ανθρώπινο λάθος,δυστυχώς μια τραγωδία απέχει λιγότερο απο όσο φανταζόμαστε,ευτυχώς που το ρήγμα ήταν σε διπυθμενο ας μην υποθέσουμε τι θα συνέβαινε σε άλλη περίπτωση δεδομένου πως το πλοίο αυτό ταξιδέυει με ανοιχτές υδοτοστεγής (μακάρι αυτό να έχει αλλάξει αλλά την τελευταία φορά που μπήκα ίσχυε) :Sad: 
όσο για το χρόνο επισκευής μου φαίνεται υπερβολικός ο χρόνος που ακούστηκε

----------


## Apostolos

Και η ανακείνωση της ΝΕΛ για το ατύχημα

----------


## dimitris

Μολις πριν απο λιγο το ειπανε και στο MEGA CHANNEL ειδαμε και σημερινα πλανα του Θεοφιλου... και το καθε ασχετο βεβαια που ρωτουσε η παρουσιαστρια...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε παιδια εγινε ενα ατυχημα και σιγουρα υπαρχουν ευθυνες.Ευτυχως δεν ειχαμε μεγαλες συνεπειες και η αντιδραση του πληρωματος ηταν σωστη...Δεν ειμαι εγω ο αρμοδιος να πω αν το εχουμε κουρασει αλλα μεσα σε ουτε μια μερα εχουμε γραψει 12 σελιδες.Μιλαμε για τα καναλια (που ειναι καραγκιοζηδες και συμφωνω μαζι σας) αλλα και εμεις εχουμε πεσει με τα μουτρα...

----------


## giannisk88

> Ρε παιδια εγινε ενα ατυχημα και σιγουρα υπαρχουν ευθυνες.Ευτυχως δεν ειχαμε μεγαλες συνεπειες και η αντιδραση του πληρωματος ηταν σωστη...Δεν ειμαι εγω ο αρμοδιος να πω αν το εχουμε κουρασει αλλα μεσα σε ουτε μια μερα εχουμε γραψει 12 σελιδες.Μιλαμε για τα καναλια (που ειναι καραγκιοζηδες και συμφωνω μαζι σας) αλλα και εμεις εχουμε πεσει με τα μουτρα...


και να συμπληρώσω οτι σε πάρα πολλά μηνύματα επαναλαμβάνεται το ίδιο πράγμα με διαφορετικό τρόπο έκφρασης..
Ακόμα ας μήν αναπαράγουμε αυτα που λένε τα κανάλια.Αν κάποιος έχει κάτι νεότερο απο τα κανάλια με κάποιο τρόπο, ας το πεί.Δεν είνα ανάγκη να κρίνουμε πώς το είπε το μεγκα πώς το είπε το αλφα κτλ.Εδώ ας κάνουμε μία πιο ουσιαστικη συζήτηση..

----------


## MYTILENE

Στο πλοίο είναι οι επιθεωρητές,δύτες που εξετάζουν το ρήγμα κλπ.Το πλήρωμα-όσοι έμειναν εκεί δλδ γιατι μερικοί είναι ήδη Πειραιά και Μυτιλήνη-κάνει προσπάθειες να απαντληθούν τα νερά απο τα χαμηλά διαμερίσματα(ας μην ειπωθεί που έφτασε το νερό:shock :Smile: !!Ακόμη να σας πώ οτι θα γίνει προσπάθεια να βγούνε τα οχήματα από το πλοίο με τη βοήθεια του ΟΓ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ-φεύγει από Μυτιλήνη στις 17:00- το οποίο θα έρθει καταπέλτη με καταπέλτη με το ΤΕΟ για να βγούνε οχήματα-φορτηγά.ΑΥΤΑ :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

????αποβιβαση οχηματων απο καταπελτη σε καταπελτη???αποκλειεται....περα οτι το θεωρω αδυνατο, ποιοι θα τα οδηγησουν ?με τι κλειδια?με ποια αδεια?.σορυ αλλα το θεωρω εντελως κουφο.κ ξαναλεω οτι ειναι αδυνατον να γινει κατι τετοιο ακομη κ στις πιο ιδανικες συνθηκες

----------


## alcaeos

> ????αποβιβαση οχηματων απο καταπελτη σε καταπελτη???αποκλειεται....περα οτι το θεωρω αδυνατο, ποιοι θα τα οδηγησουν ?με τι κλειδια?με ποια αδεια.σορυ αλλα το θεωρω εντελως κουφο


  SE TETIES PERIPTOSEIS  OSO KAI NA SOY FENETAI KOUFO FILE ANAGASTIKA ETSI PREPEI NA GINEI ...  TWRA  APO TI NOMIZW  TA  KLIDIA  TWN OXIMATWN PREPEI NA TA EXOUN AFISEI STHN RESEPTION  ..

----------


## giannisk88

> SE TETIES PERIPTOSEIS  OSO KAI NA SOY FENETAI KOUFO FILE ANAGASTIKA ETSI PREPEI NA GINEI


Και καλά τις νταλίκες χωρίς τράκτορα πως θα τις μετακινήσουν????

----------


## sylver23

κ πες -λεω τωρα- οτι γινεται.πως θα μεταφερθουν τα αυτοκινητα κ (παναγια μου)τα φορτηγα???μονα τους?

----------


## geogre222

αν θυμαμαι καλα και πριν 1 η 2 χρονια παλι ενα πλοιο ειχε κολησει σε αυτα τα μερη για πολη διαστημα, και ειχαν φερει παντοφλα για να βγαλουν τα οχηματα απο τον καταπελτι.....
Να αναφερω επισεις οτι περιμενω με  mail απο φιλο μου που ηταν επιβατης εχθες στο πλοιο να μου στειλει φωτογραφιες απο το πλοιο για το οσα εγιναν

----------


## alcaeos

> κ πες -λεω τωρα- οτι γινεται.πως θα μεταφερθουν τα αυτοκινητα κ (παναγια μου)τα φορτηγα???μονα τους?


  TWRA OSO ANAFWRA  TA FORTIGA KAI TIS NTALIKES DEN GNORIZW

----------


## esperos

Έτσι  έγινε  και  με  τα  συγχωρεμένα  ΙΟΝΙΟΝ  και  ΝΗΡΕΥΣ.

----------


## sylver23

ας περιμενουμε να δουμε τι ζημιες παιζουν κ τα λεμε μετα.παντως πιστευω αφου το πλοιο δεν μπαζει νερα κ δουλευει η μια?μηχανη ειναι πιο ευκολο να παει χιο κ να αποβιβασει.αν κ το λιμανι της χιου ειναι αστα να πανε.ο ξαδερφος μου οταν ηταν μικρος -πριν 20χρονια περιπου -που χε βγει το νησος χιος στο λιμανι,ειχε βγει στο μπαλκονι κ φωναζε του πατερα του-μπαμπα ελα να δεις το πλοιο βγηκε στην απλωταρια :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## geogre222

ΝΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΙΣΩ ΘΕΡΜΑ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ *ΝΙΚΟ ΓΚΟΓΚΟ* ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΒΙΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΩΣΙΕΣ ΛΕΜΒΟΥΣ ΕΧΘΕΣ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ................ΔΕΙΤΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΠΩς ΕΙΧΕ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ........

DSC00152.jpg

DSC00143.jpg

DSC00147.jpg

DSC00148(2).jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ George και εσένα και τον φίλο σου!!!

----------


## Ellinis

> αν θυμαμαι καλα και πριν 1 η 2 χρονια παλι ενα πλοιο ειχε κολησει σε αυτα τα μερη για πολη διαστημα, και ειχαν φερει παντοφλα για να βγαλουν τα οχηματα απο τον καταπελτι.....


Ήταν το Ο/Γ Αρίων που κόλησε στην ΒΔ Χίο. Βγήκε 'ολική απώλεια' και τελικά πήγε για κόψιμο στην Αλιάγα.

----------


## navigation

Σας ευχαριστουμε Γιώργο και Νικο!

----------


## cmitsos

http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=3680 εδώ ο γνώστος πλοίαρχος απο τις εκπομπές του ΜΑΚΗ μπάμπης λειβαδάς λεει κάποια πράγματα σωστά για εμένα. Η δικιά σας γνώμη? ΑΚΟΜΑ να προσθέσω : Σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες των επιβατών, το "Θεόφιλος" κατευθυνόταν πάνω στην ξέρα, η οποία όπως λένε, ήταν ορατή. Με τη πρόσκρουση και το θόρυβο που ακολούθησε, επικράτησε πανικός. Πηγή το zougla.gr

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά εγώ ένα δεν έχω καταλάβει αυτό που λένε ήταν πάρα πολύ κοντά στην στεριά έλεος και γω όταν είχα κάνει ένα από τα πολά ταξίδια με το βαπόρι πέρσυ το καλοκαίρι έιχε περάσει πάλι από το ίδιο σημείο ε και τι σημαίνει αυτό και τότε δεν είμασταν κοντά στην στερια???
κατά την γνώμη μ πάντα για μένα δεν φταίει ο πλοίαρχος αλλά όποιος έιχε βάρδια η όποιος ήταν στην γέφυρα εκείνη την στιγμή δηλ δεν είδε ότι το πλοίο έχει ξεφύγει από την πορεία του??? μετά φταίει ο καπετάνιος και τέτοια βγένουν επιβάτες και λένε ΄΄ρε παιδιά εγώ το έβλεπα αυτός βλάκας είναι και δεν το βλέπει πηγαίναμε πάνω σε βράχο΄΄ ε όποιος τα λέει αυτά για μένα είναι ντροπή να λένε λόγια οι επιβάτες αν δεν ξέρουν τι πραγματικά έγινε

----------


## JASON12345

Μπορεί κάποιος να πει στο Μέγκα ότι δεν λέγεται Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας αλλά υποργείο ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ! (ΥΕΝ)
Απα,πα,πα τι ναι αυτοί ρε;Θα μας τρελάνουν;Συνέχεια μια βλακεία θα πετάξουν :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

moy εχει δημιουργηθει μια απορια.στο καταστρωμα πλωρα ,κατω απο την γεφυρα εχουν προσβαση οι επιβατες??η γενικα αν εισαι επιβατης μπορεις να πας καπου να δεις πλωρα??
κ το ρωταω αυτο γιατι αν οπως λενε καποιοι εξυπνοι επιβατες ειδαν την ξερα κ ο 'βλακας' ο καπετανιος δεν την ειδε ,απο που την ειδαν οεο??????????????

----------


## samichri

> Ήταν το Ο/Γ Αρίων που κόλησε στην ΒΔ Χίο. Βγήκε 'ολική απώλεια' και τελικά πήγε για κόψιμο στην Αλιάγα.


Αν μιλάμε για το ΑΡΙΩΝ της ΝΕΛ τότε μάλλον κάνεις λάθος, αφού το πλοίο κάηκε έξω από λιμάνι της Χάιφα στην δεκαετία του 80 και τελικά πήγε για διάλυση.

----------


## Νικόλας

όχι φίλε εκεί που λες δεν έχουν πρόσβαση αλλά μην ξαχνάς ο επιβάτης έχει μάτι γερακιού και από την καμπίνα θα το έβλεπε μην κοιτάς που ο καπετάνιος είναι γκαβός :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: οκ καλυφθηκα.οπως το περιμενα.παντως αυτοι οι επιβατες μπορουν με αποδειξεις να γινουν επιτυχημενοι δημοσιογραφοι :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

> Αν μιλάμε για το ΑΡΙΩΝ της ΝΕΛ τότε μάλλον κάνεις λάθος, αφού το πλοίο κάηκε έξω από λιμάνι της Χάιφα στην δεκαετία του 80 και τελικά πήγε για διάλυση.


Μια χαρα τα λεει ο ανθρωπος, εσυ μπερδευεσαι :Wink: . Μιλησε καθαρα για το *Ο/Γ* *Αριων*, δες και εδω για να καταλαβεις για ποιο μιλαμε.

----------


## samichri

Ρε παιδιά .. ο Έλληνας με λίγη καλή θέληση γίνεται και καπετάνιος και πιλότος και καθηγητής ιατρικής και αστροφυσικός και σεισμολόγος. Τώρα τελευταία εκπαιδεύεται και για καταδύσεις χωρίς μπουκάλες στα 500 μέτρα.

----------


## samichri

> Μια χαρα τα λεει ο ανθρωπος, εσυ μπερδευεσαι. Μιλησε καθαρα για το *Ο/Γ* *Αριων*, δες και εδω για να καταλαβεις για ποιο μιλαμε.


οκ - συγνώμη - λάθος

----------


## geogre222

> Αν μιλάμε για το ΑΡΙΩΝ της ΝΕΛ τότε μάλλον κάνεις λάθος, αφού το πλοίο κάηκε έξω από λιμάνι της Χάιφα στην δεκαετία του 80 και τελικά πήγε για διάλυση.


φιλε samichri  					 μιλαμε για αλλο αριων.Δες εδω το θεμα απο το chios news, και μαλιστα εκεινο τον καιρο ειχαν προσαραξει 2 πλοια στο νησι

http://www.chiosnews.com/cn1522005204410.asp

----------


## Νικόλας

να κάπου σε μια από τις 2 είναιθ και ο καπετάνιος μέσα αλλά δεν τον θυμάμε και πολύ το όνομά του θυμάμε μόνο
DSC00175.jpg
DSC00174.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

να τώρα είναι οκ κάποθ εκεί είναι γιατί κάτι έιχε πάθεο το πέταλο και βοηθούσε και εκείνος

----------


## zerro

eleos!!!!!!!  o ANT1 ebgale me plati epibati eleos me aytes tis tiledikes 
xoris na exoyn gnosi gia tipota k as to pezoyne pantognostes to lampaki toys lipi an ine sosto!!!!!!!!
mprabo sto pliroma toy theofilos poy oyte gratzoynia den epathe oyte enas epibatis!!

----------


## navigation

το Μεγκα τώρα δείχνει το Ταξιάρχης να προσεγγίζει το Θεοφιλος

----------


## Νικόλας

to ταξιάρχης πάει στον θεόφιλο να πάρει αποσκευές ο μέγκα το είπε

----------


## sylver23

σορυ που συνεχιζω το θεμα της βλακειας των μμε.απλα απορω τοσα χρονια με τοσο κραξιμο δεν εμαθαν???καθε φορα οι ιδιες βλακειες.δειξανε εικονα απο το google earth κ λεγανε -οριστε φαινεται η ξερα με γυμνο ματι.ελεος.ετσι μου ρχεται να αρχισω να παιρνω τηλεφωνα κ να βριζω.η μεγαλυτερη παντως ιστορια ηλιθιοτητας ηταν με το αεροπορικο δυστυχημα του helios.δωσανε ρεστα .οσκαρ κωμωδιας επρεπε να παρουν

----------


## Νικόλας

πεσ τα φίλε εδω λένε οτι 30άρισε και είναι ώρα για φούντο ΕΛΕΟΣ με μια πρόσκρουση το πλοίο γι αυτούς πάει για σιάλυση τι πλάκα

----------


## sylver23

πλεον εχει καταντησει στανταρ να λενε τα μμε κ η κοινη γνωμη μολις προσκρουση ενα πλοιο οτι πηγαν να το βυθισουν για τα λεφτα κτλ.πριν τα σουραν παλι στον καπετανιο.ο κουικ πιο νωρις προσπαθουσε να μαζεψει τις κοτσανες που πεταγε πιο νωρις κ χθες κ ειπε κ το κορυφαιο-οτι το αλτερ ηταν επιφυλακτικο κ δεν εβγαζε βιαστηκα συμπερασματα-μηπως δεν καταλαβα για πιο αλτερ λενε? :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά και εδώ μέσα λίγη σοβαρότητα δεν βλάπτει... Γινόμαστε κι εμείς τα ίδια μηρυκάζοντας τα δικά τους λόγια... Δηλαδή έλεος, ας σταματήσει το κουτσομπολιό.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

Συνέντευξη για το ατύχημα έδωσε ο Απ Βεντούρης πριν λίγο σε τηλεοπτικό κανάλι

----------


## sylver23

> Παιδιά και εδώ μέσα λίγη σοβαρότητα δεν βλάπτει... Γινόμαστε κι εμείς τα ίδια μηρυκάζοντας τα δικά τους λόγια... Δηλαδή έλεος, ας σταματήσει το κουτσομπολιό....


τι να κανουμε ??νεα επισημα δεν υπαρχουν απο σοβαρα στοματα.οποτε κραζουν αυτοι(μμε)χωρις λογο εε ας τους κραξουμε κ εμεις με λογο.

----------


## manou

αν δεν κανω λαθος πριν λιγο περασε και το μυτιληνη απο το στενο!!!
Και το ταξιαρχης απομακρυνετε!!!!  εκαναν τιποτα με τα οχηματα ή οχι???

----------


## Νaval22

όχι μόνο τις βαλίτσες πήρε

----------


## Καπτακώστας

Εύγε Georgecz23, που (πρώτος, αν δεν κάνω λάθος) κατευνάζεις τα πνεύματα και τονίζεις ότι πρέπει να δοξάζουμε το Θεό εφόσον δεν έπαθε κανείς τίποτα.
Ακόμη κι αν ο Καπετάνιος διέταζε πέντε φορές την εκκένωση και την επανεπιβίβαση, δεν το έκανε για καψόνι, τη δουλειά του έκανε ο άνθρωπος όπως αυτός το θεώρησε καλύτερο στις δεδομένες συνθήκες. Δυστυχώς, ενώ όλοι μας κάνουμε λάθη σαν άνθρωποι, ξεχνάμε πως είναι εξίσου ανθρώπινο να τα παραδεχθούμε και να επανορθώσουμε.
Τώρα, αν έφταιξε ο καπετάνιος για την πρόσκρουση ή όχι, είναι άλλο θέμα.  Όμως, δεν μπορεί να φταίει μόνο αυτός και για τις αργοπορίες και για τα ατυχήματα. Και να το έχει λίγο μέσα του και κάνει π.χ. ριψοκίνδυνες κόντρες κοντά στη μπούκα του λιμανιού, μήπως δεν φταίμε κι εμείς λίγο που τον στέφουμε μάγκα, μάστορα, μάγο, θεό, όσο δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα;
Αν για παράδειγμα μας πάει γρήγηρα στον προορισμό μας ένας οδηγός ταξί, παρά την κυκλοφοριακή συμφόρηση ή τον πάγο στο οδόστρωμα, μας βολεύει. Αν όμως στις ίδιες συνθήκες προκληθεί ατύχημα, δεν θα τον κατηγορήσουμε;

Όσο για το ότι δεν έπαθε κανείς τίποτα, χωρίς να θέλω να ζυγίσω την ανθρώπινη ζωή θέλω να τονίσω, ότι η πετρελαιοκηλίδα που δημιουργήθηκε, θα έχει σίγουρα συνέπειες στο οικοσύστημα - τουλάχιστον της περιοχής - οι οποίες, μέσω του νερού και της τροφικής αλυσίδας, θα έχουν και επιπτώσεις στην ανθρώπινη υγεία και μακροχρόνια θα στοιχίσουν και μερικές ανθρώπινες ζωές.

¶γιε Νικόλα μου, παρακαλώ σε, 
στα πέλαγα όλα λουλούδια στρώσε!

Κώστας (όχι για το δίστιχο, αυτό είναι κλεμμένο)

----------


## Speedkiller

Tα περί ALTER και Κουικ...Παραθέτω τις φωτογραφίες μόνο και μόνο επειδή φαίνεται το πλοίο...Το λυπήθηκα να πω την αλήθεια που το είδα έτσι...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8493


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8494

εάν για κάποιο λόγο οι administrators νομίζουν πως πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί το post για λόγους διαφήμισης κλπ ζητώ συγγνώμη και δεν έχω πρόβλημα για την αφαίρεση του!!!

----------


## JASON12345

Μα καλά τι είναι αυτά που βάζουνε.
<< τι συνέβη στο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ>>

----------


## giannisk88

Δυστυχώς παιδιά βαρέθηκα και αποχωρω απο τη συζήτηση!!
Εχουμε πεί επανηλημένως να μη κρίνουμε τα μέσα αλλά να γράφουμε οτι νεότερο έχουμε και ΜΟΝΟ.Απ'οτι βλέπω δε σεβεσται οτι είναι κουραστικό για μερικούς αυτό που γίνεται..... :Sad: Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## cmitsos

ti είπε ο βεντούρης?????

----------


## gogosn

Ga sas paidia hmoun ki ego ekeini tin kali ora otan prosekrouse to ploio. Kati neotero den exo na po auto einai sigouro ta exete pei sxedon ola.
H empeiria apo tin stigmi pou den egine kati kako. px na pnigei kapoios na bouliaksei to ploio k.t.p Htan eksoloklirou Foveri. Elpizo pantos na min pesete se kati paromoio.
As ksekinisoume apo ligo prin tin Proskrousi. Opou eixa bgei ekso sto katastroma apo tin aristeri pleura tou Ploiou. 
Kathos anaba to tsigaro mou evlepa tis Oinouses kai skeftomoun oti theloume akomi mia ora gia to limani tis Xiou kai an tha prolabaina na pao stin douleia(21:00 se mpar).
Epeidei se autin tin perioxi exei tyxi na pao gia psarema me mia anemotrata filou iksera ligaki perisotero, apo tous allous epibates pou bgikan kai legane oti to "EIDANE", tin perioxi.
Tin ora loipon pou skeftomoun gia tin ora paratirisa oti eimastan kapos konta stis Oinouses,den iksera vevaia oti ipirxe ksera apo kato se ekeino to simio,kai skeftomoun giati den to peire poio anoixta kai na stripsei meta.
To afisa auto loipon Skeftomenos oti kati perisotero tha kserei autos pou eixe bardia stin gefira. 
Meta apo ena me dio lepta akouo ena kroto oxi dinato alla ipokofo kai arxizo kai niotho to karavi na trantazete omala,kai leo re p**** mou ti egine pou vrethike to kima kai meta vlepo pos to ploio pairnei apotomi klisi pros ta deksia giro sta 1,5 me 2 metra de ksero akrivos na sas po kai meta n pairnei tin idia klisi pros ta aristera.Bgazo ta gialia mou apo to kefali mou ta akoumpao sto trapezaki kai trexo stin koupasti, peripou stin mesi kata mikos tou ploiou kai ekeini tin ora eipa ti m*****s pou einai to brike to ploio se ksera. 
Poios einai o m***s de ksero, den briskomoun kai stin gefira. 
De pernaei ena lepto kai arxizo kai blepo tous anthropous pou itan mesa kai TROGANE, giati auto kanane kai siga mi vlepane ekso tis oinouses,na bgainoun ekso ekso deila deila, kai rotousane TI EGINE RE PAIDIA? 
O allos elege oti egine seismos, o allos ela more kapoio ploio perase apo dipla mas kai ekane kima, 
Oti nanai diladi, irthan kapoioi tou pliromatos nomizo den eimai sigouros ,telos panton kai ksafnika tous evlepa olous kai epernan sosivia.Ekei proklithike o panikos oxi foveros alla ksereis na paro ki ego dose mou ki emena, ego gelousa ekeinei tin ora vlepontas tous.Mesa se olo auto to sousouro akouga kai apo tin gefira kai evgaze anakinoseis gia to pliroma. De polikatalava ti itan alla mallon gia na mazeutoune ekei pou eprepe.
Mia gineka girizei kai mou leei : ela pare ki esi pare kai mou edose ena apo ta sosivia.
Eida enan tou pliromatos dipla mou kai fonaze stous epibates Gia koitakste ligo edo na sas deikso pos tha foresete to sosivio,parolo pou prin 2 ores eixe provlithei to sigkekrimeno video stin tileorasei opou kanenas de to parakolouthise Alloi bgazane foto stin koupasti alli pinane kafe,Pou na kseran oi anthropoi oti tha sinevene kati tetoio.
Boithisa ki ego merikes kiries kai kati kopeles na valoun to sosivio tous,afou voithisa mia plakosan oles san ta mermigkia kserete.Afou evalan oloi ta sosivia tous kai anapsan ta perifima lampakia pou anabosvinoun eimastan sa mpigolampides.Perimename na bgaloun kapia anakoinosei.ekeinei tin ora eipe 2 anakoinoseis nautikes opou mallon seimenan na katevasoun tis sosivies lemvous,perito na po oti den to perimena alla oles oi barkes katevikan xoris kanena kollima kai tis agkistrosan plagia tou ploiou kai itan etoimes.Eixame kalmari ligaki.
Rotousa ti egine mesa tin ora pou xtipise to ploio kai mou eipan dio-treis skines.
Ginotan fasaria sto saloni kai me to pou akousane to mpam(autoi to akousan poio dinata apo emena) kai pesane piata potiria kai de ksero ki ego ti allo. Akra siopi oi epibates kai ksekinisan kai irthan oloi ekso.
Enas tou pliromatos pou itan sti kampina tou(kato apo to gkaraz) me to pou akouse ton Kroto(autos ki an ton akouse dinata dipla tou prepei na gine) petaxtike ekso tromokratimenos na dei ti egine kai na voithisei tin katastasi, katalave oti itan me ta esorouxa,girizei stin kampina fraei tin "forma" tou kai etrekse na dei ti sto kalo egine. Ebgazan anakoinoseis oti denyparxei kanenas logos na panikovlithoume kai oti ola einai entaksei. 
Perimename arketi ora meta mexri na mas bgaloun anakinosei,tha prospathousan na doun ti exei ginei akrivos kai an mporoume na sinexisoume mexri ti xio i oxi. 
Akomi efegke kai vlepo poio pera apo to ploio tin "sfina" tou limenarxiou na exei katafthasi ki eroxtan kai to navagosostiko tou limenarxiou. Meta apo ligo bgazei anakoinosei na epivivastoume stis lembous,me pairnei o aderfos mou kai mou leei ante tha pate kai barkada me tis lembous, tou leo pou to ksereis re kai mou leei to akousa stin tileorasi kapoios apo to ploio milaei me ta kanalia ekeini tin ora vlepo enan kai kratouse to kinito konta sti ntountouka kai leeo gia des ena kragkiozei...
Arxizoume kai anevenoume stis lembous me tin boitheia tou pliromatos panta,se kathe barka itan 2-3 i kai perisoteroi tou pliromatos,oxi gia na sothoune alla gia na boithisoun tous epibates,kai epibibastikame deuteri barka apo aristera kai sikothika kai traviksa tis 2 erifimes foto pou anebase o giorgos222. Eixame epivivastei oloi, 
Meta apo pente lepta bazei anakoinosei i gefira na katevoume apo tis lembous ekei egine ligo tzertzeles afou oloi thelane na katevoune kai oi barkes allazane kentro barous kai kouniontousan,tous kathisixasan to pliroma kai ebgenan enas enas.
Epeita perimename kana 20 lepto kai vgazoun anakoinosei oti tha pigainame pros to Limani tis Xiou me oti mporousame girizei to ploio, koitouse bora, kai arxizei na proxoraei pros notia, auto ginotan me mia mixani opou de to kserame,
Eixan pleon katauthasi 3 katadioktika tou limenikou somatos, to nauagosostiko ena super puma arketa kotera kai ploia apo tis oinouses, kai polla fouskata skafi apo ton Omilo fouskoton tis Xiou. 
eixan erthei apo poli poio noris,stis 20:00 egine to simban stis 20:30 itan ola ta skafi ekei.
Kata tis 21:30 me 22:00, de koitousa kai tin ora, ksikinaei to ploi gia to limani tis Xiou. Otan pleme pleon me liga milia niotho kai vlepo pos to ploio girizei kai kateuthinete sto limani ton Oinouson. 
De xoraei bebaia to ploio sto limani einai poli mikro to limani ekei. Den ipirkse anakoinosei, kai sosta ekanan, gia tin alagi porias. 
An to ebgazan anakoinosei mporei na epikratouse panikos.poli legane na h Xios ftanoume de kserane omos oti pame Oinouses ki etsi to afisa. 
Otan pia ftaname sto limani bgike anakoinosei oti epidei de xoraei to ploio sto limani ton Oinouson kai tha araksei giro sta 300 metra apo to limani.
Tha katevoume me tis lembous kai tha mas paralaboun ta giro ploia, "Thelo misi plirotita se kathe lembo" akousa apo ta megafona. Etsi ki egine katevikame me tis lembous sti thalasa kai apo pano fonaze o anoteros tous "MHN AFISETE TA PALAGKA KAI KSAGKISTOTHOUN OI LEMBOI". 
Eimastan demenoi diladi sto ploio apo tous geranous mesa sti thalasa. 
Htan dio atoma tou pliromatos se kathe lembo kai perimename na doume ti tha ginei. 
Meta apo kanena 10 lepto ksekinisan na epibibazontai oi anthropoi apo tis lembous.Tote eida oti eixan erthei kai alla ploia, kaikia mikra kotera kamia 10ria fouskota kai akomi mas akolouthousan kai dio epibatiga mkra ploia opos to Nisos Thira to Sant Nikolas kai allo ena pou mou diafeugei to onoma tou. 
Anebikame pia se kinoumena ploia kotera, kaikia, ktlp kai mas pigan sto limani ton Oinouson, ekei ksekinise to mazema ton epibaton gia na mpoume pleon sta mikra epibatiga ploia opou ginotan h onomastiki katagrafei kai na ksekinisoume gia to limani pleon tis Xiou. 
Kai edo teleionei odiseia ton epibaton tou F/B THEOFILOS. 
Mpravo sto pliroma tou Theofilos pou an kai oxi kai me teleia gnosi, oi 500 peripou epivates katevikan apo to ploio avlaveis kai me asfaleia. 
Mravo ston Kapetanio pou ekrine kalitera kai pio soo to limani ton Oinouson anti to Limani tis Xiou 
kai ena megalo mpravo stous epivates pou ediksan katanoeisei kai den epikratouse panikos, Neura , kai oti allo mporeite na fantasteite pou mporei na kanei enas anthropos se mia tetoia katastasi. 

HMOUN KI EGO STO PLOIO

Me Filiki Ektimisi

Gkogkos Nikos.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε Νίκο, 

αφού σε καλημερίσω να σου πώ ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους του Ναυτιλία.gr που είχες την ευγένεια και την καλοσύνη να μοιραστείς μαζί μας την περιπέτεια που έζησες πάνω στο πλοίο στο ατύχημα της προσάραξης στις  Οινούσσες. Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ και ευχόμαστε να μην συμβεί στο μέλλον ατύχημα, έστω κι αν είναι ανόδυνο.
Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## JASON12345

> Δυστυχώς παιδιά βαρέθηκα και αποχωρω απο τη συζήτηση!!
> Εχουμε πεί επανηλημένως να μη κρίνουμε τα μέσα αλλά να γράφουμε οτι νεότερο έχουμε και ΜΟΝΟ.Απ'οτι βλέπω δε σεβεσται οτι είναι κουραστικό για μερικούς αυτό που γίνεται.....Καλή συνέχεια


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και συγνώμη αλλά πάλι ακούστηκε κάτι τραγικό που δεν μπορώ να μην το πω.
Μόλις τώρα ένας δημοσιογράφος στο ΣΚΑΙ είπε ότι διημιουργήθηκε ρήγμα ΔΕΚΑ μεττρων!!!!! :Confused:  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ndimitr93

> navigation:
> 
>                                                               η κίνηση του Θεόφιλος για σήμερα από Μυτιλήνη ήταν
> Επιβάτες 475
> Ι.Χ. 58
> Φορτηγά 15


Οι επιβάτες ήταν 479.

----------


## Leo

Από την Ναυτεμπορική σήμερα διαβάζουμε το άρθρο:

*Το ατύχημα του «Θεόφιλος» μάθημα για το μέλλον*

----------


## nautikos

Φιλε _gogosn_ η περιγραφη σου ηταν πολυ αναλυτικη και γλαφυρη. Ευχαριστουμε που εκανες το κοπο να γραψεις ολο αυτο το κειμενο :Very Happy:

----------


## cmitsos

αν ακουσα καλά στο βίντεο της ναυτεμπορικής ο βεντούρης τα ρίχνει στον υποπλοίαρχο?? και στο οτι άργησε ο καπετάνιος να ενημερώσει το ΥΕΝ 10 λεπτα?? ισχύουν αυτά?

ME AYTH την αποκάλυψη ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΧΑΜΟΣ δειτε το και σεις: http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=3725  απλα έτριβα τα μάτια μου!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ο *Θεόφιλος* χθες το απόγευμα κατά τις 6, στις Οινούσσες.

Κανένα μισάωρο μετά ''έπεσε πίσω του'' ο Ταξιάρχης (τον οποίο είδαμε πιο αργά στο λιμάνι της Χίου να φορτώνει νταλίκες) 
και παρέλαβε τις αποσκευές των επιβατών.

Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη με τηλεφακό από τον Βροντάδο της Χίου (όποιος γνωρίζει την απόσταση καταλαβαίνει γιατί το αναφέρω.

Δεν θα σας αναφέρω τα σχόλια των κατοίκων της Χίου που έκανα συζητήσεις μαζί τους, για το πλοίο  :Wink: , απλά να σας μεταφέρω 
την απάντηση ενός καβοδέτη την ώρα που περίμενα χθες το βράδυ να έρθει το Μυτιλήνη τον οποίο ρώτησα αστειευόμενος αν θα φύγει 
για Πειραιά το Μυτιλήνη ή το Θεόφιλος :

''Ποιός Θεόφιλος ??? Αυτόν τώρα θα τον κάνουμε ...πλωτή καφετέρια.......''

THEOFILOS.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Φίλε gogosn σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση, ήσουν πολύ λεπτομερείς στην ανάλυση σου!!! Ανατρίχιασα μόνο που το διάβασα!!!

----------


## JASON12345

Παιδιά θα θελ να ξερα.Αν τώρα φυσήξει κανα 8άρι δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλμα;

----------


## samichri

> Παιδιά θα θελ να ξερα.Αν τώρα φυσήξει κανα 8άρι δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλμα;


Φυσικά και θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα. Για αυτό και δεν το μετακινούν από εκεί που βρίσκεται (αβαθή των Οινουσών). Εξάλλου κατά δήλωση του Βεντούρη στο δελτίο ειδήσεων εχθές το βράδυ, "η ζημιά είναι πολύ πιό μεγάλη από ότι φαινόταν στην αρχή", τώρα αν εννούσε την οικονομική ζημιά της εταιρίας ή αν εννούσε το ρήγμα ..... τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## alcaeos

telika o taxiarchis paralabe mono aposkeves  apo  to ploio 
o theofilos  prepei na paei rimoulkoumenos se kapio limani wste na paralaboun oi epivates ta oximata tous

----------


## cmitsos

τώρα είδα στον άλφα ότι επιβατες πλήρωσαν καμπίνες και έμειναν έξω απο αυτές σε καρέκλες κατα την επιστροφή τους με το μυτιληνη....κριμα οι άνθρωποι...

----------


## mike_rodos

Σπουδαίο θέμα ειδησειογραφικό... Ας κάνουν το σταυρό τους που βγήκαν χώρις να έχουν πάθει τίποτα!!! Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε στις ειδήσεις??? Μήπως θέλαν καμπίνα και στο Νήσος Χίος???

----------


## JASON12345

> Φυσικά και θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα. Για αυτό και δεν το μετακινούν από εκεί που βρίσκεται (αβαθή των Οινουσών). Εξάλλου κατά δήλωση του Βεντούρη στο δελτίο ειδήσεων εχθές το βράδυ, "η ζημιά είναι πολύ πιό μεγάλη από ότι φαινόταν στην αρχή", τώρα αν εννούσε την οικονομική ζημιά της εταιρίας ή αν εννούσε το ρήγμα ..... τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.


¶ρα έχει κάποια αγωνία ακόμα...

----------


## samichri

> ¶ρα έχει κάποια αγωνία ακόμα...


Κοίτα αγωνία έχει ακόμη η υπόθεση. Εξάλλου αν μπορούσαν να το μετακινήσουν - έστω μέχρι το λιμάνι της Χίου - τότε προς τι η προσέγγιση του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ για να πάρουν τις βαλίτσες των επιβατών? Τώρα τους έπιασε ο πόνος για τα τιμαλφή ? Από το Σάββατο το βράδυ που έγινε το ατύχημα μέχρι τώρα, κοντεύουμε τις 48 ώρες. Μέσα σε 48 ωρες δεν μπορούσαν έστω και ρυμουλκούμενο να το μετακινήσουν? Για να μην το μετακινούν - η κοινή λογική - λέει ότι δεν μπορούν να το μετακινήσουν, ή φοβούνται να το μετακινήσουν, μήπως και αντί για λιμάνι πιάσει πάτο, (κάτι που απεύχομαι ειλικρινά).

----------


## alcaeos

den einai efkolo pistevw gt h zimia einai megali ... alla  ontws  exoun perasei polles wres apo to atixima  kai eprepe  kati na ginei

----------


## JASON12345

Gogosn είχες αμάξι μέσα;;
Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση που το πλοίο πάει κάατω...μαζί με τα αμαξια,οι ιδιοκτήτες πως θα αποζημιωθούν;

----------


## cmitsos

> Σπουδαίο θέμα ειδησειογραφικό... Ας κάνουν το σταυρό τους που βγήκαν χώρις να έχουν πάθει τίποτα!!! Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε στις ειδήσεις??? Μήπως θέλαν καμπίνα και στο Νήσος Χίος???



συγνώμη φίλε μου αλλά μετα την ταλαιπωρία που πέρασαν με το ιδιωτικό κότερο του βεντούρη θα έπρεπε να τους πανε πειραια! Τώρα έβλεπα τις ειδησεις του αλτερ και θλίβομαι πραγματικά που δεν αναγνωρίζονται οι φοβερές προσπάθειες διάσωσης απο το πλήρωμα του θεόφιλος. Ακόμα, ο κ.παυλόπουλος θέλει να δώσει μια διάσταση στο θέμα ότι έχουμε τιτανικό και όλοι στην ελλάδα είναι άσχετοι και κάπου εκεί πετάγεται και ο αγούδημος με τον δικό του πόνο που τράκαρε ο αίολος τη ροδάνθη και να κάνει γενική επίθεση στη νελ για ιδίον όφελος. ΕΛΕΟΣ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ. Αλλά τελικά τα κοράκια και πολλοί άλλοι παρόμοια αντίληψη έχουν και για πολλά αλλα τέτοια θέματα της ζωής μας...

----------


## zerro

*Ναι, για να γλυτώσουν λεφτά...*


.
___...παρ' ολίγο να βουλιάξει το "Θεόφιλος"! 300 ευρώ το δρομολόγιο..._
.
*Την ...έπεσαν* κάποιοι φίλοι αναγνώστες στο συνεργάτη μας *Γ. Ναυτικό* επειδή έγραψε *χτες* στο Press-gr (διαβάστε εδώ) την αλήθεια, ότι το ατύχημα στο "Θεόφιλος" έγινε γιατί με εντολή της εταιρείας ήθελαν* να γλυτώσουν καύσιμα* στο πλοίο! 
*Σήμερα,* τα "Νέα" όχι απλά το επιβεβαιώνουν αλλά δίνουν και περισσότερα στοιχεία και μαρτυρίες:
_"Για 300 ευρώ, όσο θα κέρδιζε η εταιρεία από την οικονομία στα καύσιμα με την επιλογή της μικρότερης αλλά επισφαλούς διαδρομής, το πλοίο «Θεόφιλος» έπεσε σε ξέρα, ενώ έπλεε στο στενό μεταξύ Χίου και Οινουσσών. Όπως διαπιστώθηκε, το πλοίο έπλεε προς τη Χίο μέσω του στενού ανάμεσα στη Χίο και τις Οινούσσες και όχι από τη θαλάσσια διαδρομή μεταξύ των Οινουσσών και των διεθνών υδάτων, όπως συνηθίζεται, αφού είναι η ασφαλέστερη._ 
_Σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες εκτιμήσεις, η συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή επελέγη ενδεχομένως γιατί ήταν κατά 2 ναυτικά μίλια μικρότερη και έτσι το πλοίο γλίτωνε λίγα λεπτά και καύσιμα._ 
_Σύμφωνα με υπολογισμούς έμπειρων ναυτικών, το κέρδος από αυτή την αλλαγή στη διαδρομή για την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία ανέρχεται σε 300 ευρώ σε κάθε δρομολόγιο, ποσό που φαίνεται μικρό, ωστόσο όμως πολλαπλασιάζεται επί του συνόλου των δρομολογίων, που στη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού είναι καθημερινά. «Είναι μια πρακτική αντίστοιχη με εκείνη των εταιρειών που επιλέγουν να κινούνται τα ταχύπλοα με χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα από τη μέγιστη δυνατή προκειμένου να καταναλώνουν λιγότερα καύσιμα», έλεγαν χθες αξιωματικοί του Λιμενικού"._

----------


## cmitsos

δεν ηταν η πρώτη φόρα συνέχεια απο εκει περνούν τα καράβια της νελ. ΕΔΩ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΝΕΑ ομολόγησε λεει ο πλοίαρχος...http://www.e-tipos.com/newsitem?id=42503

----------


## Νικόλας

ρε παιδιά άκουσα ότι η μια μηχανή του πλοίου βγήκε off δηλ θα βάλουν καινούργεια μηχανή???

----------


## alcaeos

apozimiwseis 8a do8oun stous epibates  telika  kai an  den kanw la8os apozomiwsh 8a paroun kai aftoi pou htan na taxidepsoun  tis epomenes meres me to 8eofilos

----------


## Paralia

Δε νομίζω πως προβλέπεται κάτι τέτοιο, όσοι έχουν εισιτήρια για δρομολόγια που δεν θα γίνουν, απλά θα πάρουν πίσω τα χρήματα τους.

----------


## gogosn

Prepei na sas po pos edo kai arketo kairo dio xronia , apo tote pou eixe mpei kai sti grami to Nissos Mikono(prin to Nissos Xios) ksekinise i pleusi anamesa sto steno oinouson xiou. Opoio ploio exei tin grami Mitilini xios Paei apo "mesa" kai opoio exei tin xio Mitilini paei apo ekso, Kai gia eksikonomisi kausimon pou einai o kirios paragontas alla kai i apofigei proskrouseis ton dio ploiwn afou pernane apo to idio simeio tin idia ora giro stis 20:00 diladi stis oinouses, kai tin mi dieleusei sta tourkika idata. Prin ginei to atixima evlepa kai to nisos xios apo tin "ekso" pleura ton oinouson. 
Oxi den eixa autokinito mesa sto ploio kai den gnorizo ti tha ginei de parakoloutho to thema dioti "xestika" me to simpatheio panta me to Xios taksideuo apla etixe na taksidepso me theofilo epeidei eprepe na eimai 21:00 sti xio gia douleia.
Alla pou eftasa meta tis 01:30.Kalo e? Afou teleiosan ola kala leo ego xoris pnigmous traumaties ktlp ktlp ego leo na katsoun sta auga tous oloi tous kai na perimenoun na paroun ta pragmata tous. Ean bouliaksei tora to ploio Tote na tous apozimiosoun. Edo kanonisane me tin HSW na tous baloun mesa sto Nissos Xios gia na pane sto Peiraia ean kapoioi eixan douleies kai allaoi minane se Iperpoliteli ksenodoxia 4 kai 5 asteron me eksoda tis etairias kai theloune kai alla? ti na po SA DE NTRPONTAi.

----------


## marioskef

Αν ήμασταν στην Αμερική τώρα θα την είχαν ταράξει στις μηνύσεις την εταιρεία, κατά τη γνώμη μου όχι αδικαιολόγητα... Εκτός της ταλαιπωρίας και της χρονικής καθυστέρησης η ψυχική οδύνη οτι το πλοίο στο οποίο είσαι βουλιάζει δεν είναι και λίγο πράγμα...

----------


## Νaval22

Τη ψυχική οδύνη ρε παιδιά έλεος δλδ έφταιγε η εταιρεία επειδή το καράβι έπεσε στόν ύφαλο 
για τη μηχανική ζημιά έχει ακουστεί και είναι πολύ πιθανόν ότι ισχύει αν σκεφτούμε πως τράκαρε και ο άξονας αν έγινε λοιπόν απευθυγράμμιση πιθάνον να υπάρχει ολοκληρωτική καταστροφή του αρίστερού προωστήριου συστήματος,δεν μιλάμε επομένως μόνο για τη μηχανή

----------


## Paralia

> Τη ψυχική οδύνη ρε παιδιά έλεος δλδ έφταιγε η εταιρεία επειδή το καράβι έπεσε στόν ύφαλο


Συγνώμη αλλά μάλλον δεν κατάλαβα τι θέλεις να πεις. Αν δεν έφταιγε η εταιρεία, ποιος έφταιγε????? Είτε πρόκειται περί ανθρώπινου λάθους, είτε το περιστατικό συνέβη λόγω τεχνικού προβλήματος, είτε για οποιονδήποτε άλλο λόγο, την ευθύνη έχει η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία. Έτσι συμβαίνει πάντα, εναντίον ποιανού θα έπρεπε να στραφούν οι επιβάτες;

----------


## Νaval22

Δεν γνωρίζω απο νομικά αλλά τα πέρι ψυχικής οδύνης τη στιγμή που όλα πήγαν καλά δεν μπορώ να τα καταλάβω δλδ οι επιβάτες που επέζησαν μετά το Σαμίνα τι θα μπορούσαν να πούν?

----------


## Paralia

Κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική, ο καθένας μπορεί να διεκδικήσει ότι θέλει και η δικαιοσύνη θα κρίνει. Την ευθύνη πάντως (και γι αυτό απάντησα στο μήνυμα σου) σίγουρα έχει η εταιρεία.

----------


## marioskef

Οι επιβάτες που επέζησαν το Σαμίνα πήραν μια παχυλή αποημίωση έστω κι αν δεν βράχηκαν καθόλου. Βέβαια όλα είχαν μια διαβάθμιση... Όσο πιο πολύ βράχηκαν τόσο πιο πολλά πήραν.
Αντιστοίχως οι επιβάτες του Θεόφιλος μπορεί να μην βράχηκαν αλλα για αρκετή ώρα ήταν με την αγωνία οτι το πλοίο βουλιάζει και μάλιστα σχεδόν κατέβαιναν με τις σχεδίες... Προφανώς για όλα αυτά δικαιούνται μια αποζημίωση. Τώρα κατά πόσο θα τη διεκδικήσουν είναι άλλο θέμα.
Δεν ξέρω για παράδειγμα στο Sea Diamond, τι ποσά πήραν οι επιβάτες, αλλά σίγουρα πήραν αρκετά χρήματα.

----------


## dimitris

Συνεντευξη του καπετανιου του ε/γ-ο/γ Θεόφιλος, Μανώλη Φραγκιαδάκη
 στον CITY 99.5fm που δημοσιεύει το marinews.gr
http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=5076

----------


## gvaggelas

> για τη μηχανική ζημιά έχει ακουστεί και είναι πολύ πιθανόν ότι ισχύει αν σκεφτούμε πως τράκαρε και ο άξονας αν έγινε λοιπόν απευθυγράμμιση πιθάνον να υπάρχει ολοκληρωτική καταστροφή του αρίστερού προωστήριου συστήματος,δεν μιλάμε επομένως μόνο για τη μηχανή


Και εγώ έχω ακούσει το ίδιο, γεγονός που αν ισχύει βγάζει την μία μηχανή εκτός και επίσης τον άξονα και το προωστήριο σύστημα. ¶ρα ο χρόνος επισκευών θα είναι μεγάλος. Υπάρχει κανένα νέο για το τι προτίθεται να κάνει η ΝΕΛ προς αντικατάσταση του Θεόφιλου? Είδα ότι στο αυριανό ΣΑΣ ζητά την τροποποίηση των δρομολογίων του Ταξιάρχη, αλλά δεν αναφέρει κάπου αν θα ζητήσει τροποποίηση χαρακτηρισμού του πλοίου (πλόων), ώστε να το ξανακάνει ΕΓ/ΟΓ.

----------


## vageliss23

Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει είτε μηχανική βλάβη, είτε ανθρώπινο λάθος, φυσικά και σε τελική ανάλυση φταίει και η εταιρεία, ως υπεύθυνη για τον εξοπλισμό της και το προσωπικό που την εκπροσωπεί. Κατά την ίδια έννοια, αν ο καπετάνιος μιας εταιρείας βγεί με 10 μποφώρ για να πάει έναν άρρωστο στο νοσοκομείο, εύσημα παίρνει και η ίδια!

Κατ' εμέ αυτονόητο είναι ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις οι εταιρείες οφείλουν να σε προωθούν στον τελικό σου προορισμό και να σε αποζημιώνουν για την ταλαιπωρία που υπέστης.

----------


## mastrokostas

Δυο πράγματα να πω επιγραμματικά για το ατύχημα .Ο καπετάνιος είναι υπεύθυνος για ότι συμβαίνει στο πλοίο ,αλλά επειδή το βαπόρι δεν το παει μόνο ο καπετάνιος , φέρουν και οι άλλοι ευθύνη για ότι συμβαίνει κατά την διεξαγωγή των καθηκόντων τους .Δεν μπορούμε να παμε φυλακή τον καπετάνιο διότι ο μάγειρας έκαψε το μπέικον, ο μηχανικός την ηλεκτρομηχανή ο ηλεκτρολόγος το bow thruster κτλ  ! 

Το ποιο πιθανό πρόβλημα με την μια μηχανή του πλοίου που αναφέρετε , με κάθε επιφύλαξη , πιστεύω ότι είναι η προπέλα που θα έχει γίνει σαν βεντάλια .Εστω και μια μικρή στρέβλωση σε ένα πτερύγιο , δημιουργεί τεράστιο vibration, και γι  αυτό δεν μπορεί να μπει σε λειτουργία .

----------


## alcaeos

> Δυο πράγματα να πω επιγραμματικά για το ατύχημα .Ο καπετάνιος είναι υπεύθυνος για ότι συμβαίνει στο πλοίο ,αλλά επειδή το βαπόρι δεν το παει μόνο ο καπετάνιος , φέρουν και οι άλλοι ευθύνη για ότι συμβαίνει κατά την διεξαγωγή των καθηκόντων τους


  swsta file sinfonw kai egw mazi s an kai egw exw na pw oti to atyxima ofilete se an8ropino la8os

----------


## dum

καλα τα ειπε,αλλα το καλυτερο ηταν οτι εβαλε στη θεση του και τον σαλταρισμενο τον κουικ,ο λειβαδας.

----------


## dum

> http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=3680 εδώ ο γνώστος πλοίαρχος απο τις εκπομπές του ΜΑΚΗ μπάμπης λειβαδάς λεει κάποια πράγματα σωστά για εμένα. Η δικιά σας γνώμη? ΑΚΟΜΑ να προσθέσω : Σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες των επιβατών, το "Θεόφιλος" κατευθυνόταν πάνω στην ξέρα, η οποία όπως λένε, ήταν ορατή. Με τη πρόσκρουση και το θόρυβο που ακολούθησε, επικράτησε πανικός. Πηγή το zougla.gr


Καλα τα ειπε ο πλοιαρχος και εβαλε στη θεση του τον κουικαρα στο alter,που τα εχει παιξει τελειως.

----------


## xara

Ο κ. Λειβαδάς, μπορεί να "έβαλε στη θέση του" τον κ. Κουίκ, οπως λέτε, ο κ. Μαμίδης ομως, σε συζήτηση πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο, "εβαλε στη θέση του" τον κ. Λειβαδά.

----------


## cmitsos

> Καλα τα ειπε ο πλοιαρχος και εβαλε στη θεση του τον κουικαρα στο alter,που τα εχει παιξει τελειως.



το θέμα είναι οτι ο παυλόπουλος είχε λυσσάξει όχι ο κουικ!

----------


## karystos

Ο καπτα Ζούγκλας έχει δώσει το "δείγμα γραφής" του στο SEA DIAMOND τότε που τον έβγαζαν στο γυαλί με τα άλλα ταλέντα, τον πρώην Αρχηγό Λ.Σ. και Λιμενάρχη και τον πρωήν Αρχηγό ΓΕΣ και Υπουργό και Κυβερνήτη Αντιτορπιλλικού και έλεγαν τις πιό ασύστολες ματσόλες, ξέροντας ότι απέναντί τους έχουν άσχετους. Θυμηθείτε τους μόνο να συμφωνούν και να επαυξάνουν, όταν γνωστή κυρία του πανελ έλεγε ότι "Εγώ φοβάμαι να μπω σε πλοίο Ακτοπλοίας επειδή όλα τους είναι αναξιόπλοα". Και μπροστά ήσαν βουλευτές και Υπουργοί και στελέχη και όλα αυτά τα λαμόγια έκαναν το παπί επειδή η κυρία δεν ήταν όποια κι όποια. Και τα τρία ναυτικά ταλέντα λοιπόν έβγαλαν τότε μια κακία και μια εμπάθεια έναντι του καπετάνιου και του πληρώματος φοβερή. Εκείνο όμως που έμεινε στην ιστορία ήταν η πλήρης ασχετοσύνη τους. Οι μπαρούφες που ξεφούρνισαν έμειναν ιστορικές. Κορυφαίος σε όλα υπήρξε ο καπτα Ζούγκλας, του οποίου η προιστορία είναι γνωστή και για τον οποίο όλοι οι συνάδελφοί του έχουν την ίδια γνώμη, που δεν χρειάζεται να πω εδώ ποιά είναι. Γι αυτό και το σύστημα τον έχει πάντα σε επιφυλακή. 

Στην περίπτωση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ τα πράγματα έχουν πάει πολύ καλύτερα. Η ασχετοσύνη πάει και πάλι σύννεφο, αλλά ευτυχώς μόνο από πλευράς δημοσιογράφων. Οι ειδικοί έχουν επιδείξει αυτοσυγκράτηση, ακόμη και ο ίδιος ο καπτα Ζούγκλας. Παρ' όλα αυτά να είστε πολύ επιφυλακτικοί σε όσα ακούτε. Ο Μαμίδης μια χαρά τα είπε και του τα είπε, άσχετα αν το παίζει κι αυτός ήρεμος, συγκαταβατικός και προστατευτικός ενώ μέσα του βράζει - πιθανώτατα και με το δίκιο του, επειδή τα έλεγε αλλά κανείς δεν τον άκουγε. Πληροφορίες λένε, ότι υπήρξε και ένα τελεσίγραφο "Ή αυτός ή εμείς" στη γέφυρα του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, επειδή τους είχε κάνει τη ζωή πατίνι. Έφυγε αυτός, έμειναν αυτοί, ο καθένας ας κρίνει το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ο καπτα Ζούγκλας έχει δώσει το "δείγμα γραφής" του στο SEA DIAMOND τότε που τον έβγαζαν στο γυαλί με τα άλλα ταλέντα, τον πρώην Αρχηγό Λ.Σ. και Λιμενάρχη και τον πρωήν Αρχηγό ΓΕΣ και Υπουργό και Κυβερνήτη Αντιτορπιλλικού και έλεγαν τις πιό ασύστολες ματσόλες, ξέροντας ότι απέναντί τους έχουν άσχετους. 
> .


Τότε ακούγοντας τον, είπα ...να τον έχεις αυτόν καπετάνιο σε βαπόρι , να ξεμπαρκάρεις αμέσως εν πλω !Η κακία που είχε βγάλει ήταν τέτοια, που δεν άντεξα και πήρα τηλέφωνο στην εκπομπή .Kαι όταν κάποια στιγμή μετά από καμιά ώρα, κατάφερα να πιάσω γραμμή, ο τύπος που απάντησε, μου είπε ότι έχει γίνει χαμός με τον κύριο αυτόν, και αυτά που ακούγονται δεν μπορούμε να τα βγάλουμε στον αέρα !Άρα είχαν καταφέρει να επιτύχουν αυτό που ήθελαν .Ακροαματικότητα !Δεν τους ενδιαφέρει η σωστή και αντικειμενική ενημέρωση .Αυτοί νούμερα είναι και νούμερα θέλουν .Αλλά αυτός o τυπος, δεν ντράπηκε να καταφέρετε με τέτοιο μένος κατά συνάδελφου του ? εγώ δεν μπορούσα να το χωνέψω .
Αυτήν την φορα δεν έχω ανοίξει καθόλου την T/Vκαι έτσι δεν ακούω πλέων όλες αυτές ...άντε να μην το πω!

----------


## samichri

"Σε άλλο σημείο από την αρχική εκτίμηση, βρίσκεται τελικά το ρήγμα στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Θεόφιλος. Όπως μετέδωσε η κρατική τηλεόραση, μετά την αυτοψία που διενεργήθηκε από κλιμάκιο επιθεωρητών και δυτών διαπιστώθηκε ότι το ρήγμα βρίσκεται στην κάτω αριστερή πλευρά του πλοίου, *από τη μέση και προς την πλώρη."* 
Το ανωτέρω είναι αντιγραφή από το site της Ναυτεμπορικής. Δηλαδή το πλοίο έκανε ... όπισθεν? Θα μας τρελάνουν εντελώς ?? Κανένας δεν ελέγχει πλέον τους ανεγκέφαλους δημοσιογράφους?

----------


## gasim

...όπως το είδε ο δημοσιογράφος.  Το είδε από τη μέση προς την πλώρη, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι *δημιουργήθηκε* από τη μέση προς την πλώρη.

----------


## Speedkiller

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς που είναι αυτή τη στιγμή το πλόιο?Ακόμα στις Οιννούσες βρίσκεται???

----------


## Leo

Εμείς από σας τους φίλους του πλοίου περιμένουμε να μάθουμε. Άσε που είστε και ντόπιοι και σαφώς με περισσότερα κονέ απο εμάς...  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

το πλοιο ζει και βασιλευει ανοικτα του λιμανιου των Οινουσσων.Που να παει?Μπορει να παει καπου αλλου?

----------


## cmitsos

> το πλοιο ζει και βασιλευει ανοικτα του λιμανιου των Οινουσσων.Που να παει?Μπορει να παει καπου αλλου?


όπως τα λέει ο γιάννης είναι τα πράγματα

----------


## Νικόλας

το πλοίο θα επισκευαστεί εκεί μετά χίο ξεφορτώνει τα οχήματα και έρχετε δεξαμενή για επισκευή και εκεί θα δούμε τον σκοπό της εταιρίας και τον σκοπό του ατυχήματος

----------


## karystos

Αν όντως αντικατασταθεί από το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ να δούμε ποιός θα πάει καπετάνιος να το βάζει στη Χίο. Το μυαλό μου πάει μόνο σε δύο.

----------


## zerro

*ΝΕΛ: Πλήρης ενημέρωση για παραλαβή οχημάτων και αποσκευών*
1/7/2008  
Η ΝΕΛ εξέδωσε την ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση: 
<Σε συνέχεια των ενημερώσεων μας, θα θέλαμε να πληροφορήσουμε το επιβατικό κοινό για τις παρακάτω εξελίξεις και ενέργειες μας. 
Από την Κυριακή 29/06/2008 η Εταιρεία μας ενημερώνει το επιβατικό κοινό τηλεφωνικά και μέσω ηλεκτρονικών μηνυμάτων στο σύστημα κρατήσεων-εκδόσεων εισιτηρίων όλων των συνεργαζόμενων με εμάς πρακτορείων. Συγκεκριμένα ενημερώνουμε τους ενδιαφερόμενους ότι έχουν την δυνατότητα να ακυρώσουν τα εισιτήρια και να εισπράξουν τα χρήματα τους ή να τροποποιήσουν τα εισιτήρια ώστε να ταξιδέψουν με άλλο πλοίο της εταιρείας μας ή να πραγματοποιηθεί η μεταφορά τους με πλοίο άλλης εταιρείας.
Επίσης, την Κυριακή 29/06/2008 πραγματοποιήθηκε επιχείρηση μεταφοράς αποσκευών από το Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στις Οινούσσες ώστε να μεταφερθούν στο Ο/Γ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ της εταιρείας μας όλες οι αποσκευές και τα οχήματα των επιβατών αλλά δεν κατέστη δυνατόν η συνολική μεταφορά λόγω απαγόρευσης από το Λιμεναρχείο της Χίου.
Μεταφέρθηκαν με αυτή την ενέργεια στον Πειραιά μόνο οι χειραποσκευές των επιβατών της οικονομικής θέσης και του καταστρώματος που ευρισκόντουσαν σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους καθώς και μεγάλο μέρος των αποσκευών στις αποθήκες του γκαράζ. Αναμένουμε την ολοκλήρωση της παράδοσης των συγκεκριμένων χειραποσκευών εντός των επόμενων ημερών καθώς έχουμε ενημερώσει όλους τους επιβάτες των παραπάνω θέσεων.
Λόγω του ότι μέχρι στιγμής το Λιμεναρχείο της Χίου δεν εγκρίνει το αίτημα της Εταιρείας μας για μεταφορά οχημάτων ή άλλων αντικειμένων (πχ αποσκευές καμπινών) από το Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, αφού πραγματοποιηθεί η στεγανοποίηση του Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στις Οινούσσες και ολοκληρωθεί η προσέγγιση του πλοίου σε λιμάνι, τότε θα είναι διαθέσιμες όλες οι αποσκευές των καμπίνων, τα οχήματα και τα φορτηγά των κατόχων.

Όλοι οι επιβάτες μας έχουν ενημερωθεί για τα παραπάνω αφενός με τα δελτία τύπου της εταιρείας μας στις εφημερίδες αλλά και μέσω των τηλεοπτικών δελτίων ειδήσεων που αντίστοιχα πρόβαλλαν τα δελτία τύπου ενώ παράλληλα από την πρώτη στιγμή λειτουργεί η γραμμή εξυπηρέτησης επιβατών με τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας 210 41 15 015 σε 24ωρη βάση, 7 ημέρες την εβδομάδα>.

Απο marinews.gr

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ενώ παράλληλα *από την πρώτη στιγμή* λειτουργεί η γραμμή εξυπηρέτησης επιβατών με τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας 210 41 15 015 *σε 24ωρη βάση, 7 ημέρες την εβδομάδα*.


Δεν αμφισβητώ φυσικά την πιό πάνω ανακοίνωση της ΝΕΛ. 

Να πω μόνο ότι την Κυριακή το πρωί (Σάββατο έγινε το ατύχημα), βρισκόμενος στη Χίο (στο Βροντάδο), και θέλοντας να βεβαιωθώ 
ότι το δρομολόγιο στις 10 το βράδυ με το Μυτιλήνη θα εκτελείτο κανονικά (μη και τυχόν υπήρχε καμμία έκτακτη αλλαγή στην ώρα), 
έπαιρνα προσωπικά τηλέφωνο στο παραπάνω νούμερο επι δύο ώρες, και ο ρεσεψιονίστ του ξενοδοχείου που έμενα, στο κεντρικό πρακτορείο 
της ΝΕΛ στη Χίο, και δεν απαντούσε *ΚΑΝΕΙΣ*.

Προσοχή, δεν ''μιλούσε'' το τηλέφωνο, καλούσε κανονικά και ουδείς το ''σήκωνε''. 

Αυτά ως απόλυτα *προσωπική* μαρτυρία.

----------


## gvaggelas

Μέχρι σήμερα (Τετάρτη) στις 12.00 το μεσημέρι αναμένεται να γίνει η κατάθεση των υπομνημάτων από πλοίαρχο και υποπλοίαρχο αντίστοιχα, του πλοίου ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ για το ναυτικό ατύχημα που σημειώθηκε το βράδυ του περασμένου Σαββάτου στα στενά Χίου- Οινουσσών.
Χθες για 3 περίπου ώρες προανακριτικό κλιμάκιο με επικεφαλής το Λιμενάρχη Χίου Χάρη Μπουρνιά βρέθηκαν στο πλοίο όπου και συνεχίστηκαν οι καταθέσεις.
Με το ίδιο σκάφος του λιμενικού μετέβη και η πολιτική εκπρόσωπος του ΠΑΣΟΚ για τη ναυτιλία, βουλευτής Χίου Ελπίδα Τσουρή η οποία μάλιστα συνομιλήσειμε τον καπετάνιο του πλοίου.
&#171;Η εκτίμησή του είναι ότι το ατύχημα οφείλεται σε ανθρώπινο λάθος του υποπλοίαρχου, ο οποίος δεν εκτίμησε σωστά την απόσταση από τον ύφαλο στον οποίο προσέκρουσε&#187;, σημείωσε η κα Τσουρή. 
Σχολίασε δε ότι ο καπετάνιος κ. Μανώλης Φραγκιαδάκης είναι στενοχωρημένος κάτι που το χαρακτήρισε ανθρώπινο. &#171;Είναι ένας άνθρωπος 58 ετών κοντά στο όριο συνταξιοδότησης , πιστεύω ότι και ο ίδιος θα ήθελε να αποσυρθεί κάτω από άλλες συνθήκες&#187;, τόνισε η κα Τσουρή.
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες ο καπετάνιος θα δηλώσει ότι ο ίδιος είχε χαράξει την πορεία και την ευθύνη για την τήρησή της την είχε ο αξιωματικός βάρδιας που ήταν στην γέφυρα.
Ανεξάρτητα πάντως αν ο πλοίαρχος αναλάβει τις ευθύνες που έχει ως καπετάνιος, στέλεχος του λιμενικού σώματος μας έλεγε ότι αφού μελετηθούν τα υπομνήματα το προανακριτικό έργο θα συνεχιστεί με διερευνητικές ερωτήσεις έτσι ώστε να διαλευκανθεί πλήρως το θέμα.
&#171;Βεβαίως σε κάθε τέτοιο περιστατικό υπάρχει η έννοια του ανθρώπινου λάθους, μια έννοια ευρεία η οποία θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί άμεσα και ταχύτατα από την ελληνική δικαιοσύνη, αν και κατά πόσο οφείλεται σε αμέλεια ή βαριά αμέλεια ή κάποιους άλλους λόγους&#187;, σχολίασε επίσης η κα Τσουρή.
&#171;Θα περιμένουμε τη διερεύνηση αυτή χωρίς σκιές, χωρίς άλλου είδους επιφυλάξεις οι οποίες έχουν επισημανθεί&#187;, πρόσθεσε ενώ αναμένεται να ζητήσει μέσω του κοινοβουλευτικού ελέγχου να διερευνηθούν όλες οι οικονομικές πτυχές του ζητήματος όπως για τον αν υπάρχει ασφαλιστική αποζημίωση για τα διαφυγόντα έσοδα της εταιρείας.

Συνέχιση εργασιών
Χωρίς προβλήματα συνεχίστηκαν οι εργασίες τοποθέτησης των επιθεμάτων για τη στεγανοποίηση του πυθμένα του πλοίου, στο σημείο του ρήγματος, ενώ δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα με θαλάσσια ρύπανση. 


Παραμένει μισό περίπου μίλι ανοικτά του λιμανιού των Οινουσσών το πλοίο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ από το βράδυ του περασμένου Σαββάτου όταν και προσέκρουσε σε ξέρα στο δίαυλο Χίου- Οινουσσών.
Από χθες ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες τοποθέτησης επιθεμάτων για τη στεγανοποίηση του πλοίου που αναμένεται να διαρκέσουν όλη την εβδομάδα.
Παράλληλα συνεχίζονται οι εργασίες απορρύπανσης στην περιοχή με την αντικατάσταση του πρώτου φράγματος που από την πλευρά του ατυχήματος είχε απλώσει το Λιμενικό Σώμα.
Η διαρροή καυσίμων από τις δεξαμενές έχει στην ουσία σταματήσει, ενώ στις προσπάθειες του Λιμεναρχείο Χίου συνδράμει και ιδιωτική εταιρεία που με 2 σκάφη της βρίσκεται ήδη στην περιοχή των Οινουσσών.
Όπως μας δήλωσε ο Διευθυντής της εταιρείας &#171;Τεχνική Προστασίας Περιβάλλοντος&#187; ωκεανολόγος Βασίλης Μαμαλούκας- Φραγκούλης έχουν αναλάβει τις εργασίες αντιμετώπισης της ρύπανσης και της απάντλησης των καυσίμων του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ &#171;ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ&#187;.
Στην περιοχή βρίσκονται το αντιρρυπαντικό ρυμουλκό &#171;ΑΡΓΩ&#187;, το δεξαμενόπλοιο &#171;ΑΦΡΟΣ ΙΙ&#187; που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για την απάντληση των καυσίμων και αναμενόταν το σκάφος περισυλλογής πετρελαιοειδών &#171;ΑΚΤΑΙΑ&#187;.
Εκτός του απορροφητικού φράγματος που άλλαξε, αντικαθίστανται και οι απορροφητικές ουσίες για καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα. Πάντως οι αναφορές που έγιναν από το πλήρωμα του αεροσκάφους του λιμενικού που χθες το πρωί έκαναν περιπολία πάνω από την περιοχή ήταν ικανοποιητικές. 
Σχετικά με το θέμα της μετάγγισης των καυσίμων, αυτό θα εξαρτηθεί ανάλογα με τον τρόπο που θα ταξιδέψει το &#171;ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ&#187; μέχρι τον Πειραιά για επισκευή (ρυμουλκούμενο ή μη), επισημάνθηκε επίσης από το ιδιωτικό συνεργείο.
Σε ότι αφορά την προανάκριση, ήδη έχουν καταθέσει 6 μέλη του πληρώματος, 3 λιμενικοί και 1 πιλότος Super puma.
Ο καπετάνιος του πλοίου ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ Μανώλης Φραγκιουδάκης και ο υποπλοίαρχος Γιώργος- Ακίνδυνος Καλαϊτζής, αναμένεται να κάνουν χρήση της επιπλέον παράταση για να καταθέσουν.
Σύμφωνα με δικηγορικές πηγές χθες ελήφθη η δικογραφία και πιθανόν σήμερα ή το αργότερο αύριο να κατατεθούν σχετικά υπομνήματα.
Σε ότι αφορά το κρίσιμο ερώτημα για την πορεία του πλοίου έμπειροι καπετάνιοι μας τόνιζαν ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να αλλάξει η πορεία που χαράσσει ο καπετάνιος, άρα θα έχει ενδιαφέρον η απάντηση πως άλλαξε η πορεία και έπεσαν στην ξέρα. Το δεύτερο που μας επισήμαναν είναι το γεγονός ότι κατά την προσέγγιση σε λιμάνια, διέλευση από όρμους ή από διαύλους (όπως αυτό των Οινουσσών) ο καπετάνιος πρέπει να είναι στη γέφυρα. &#171;Η πολύ σιγουριά είναι κακός σύμβουλος&#187;, σχολίαζαν με δεδομένο ότι η πρόσκρουση οφείλεται σε ανθρώπινο λάθος. 


Πηγή: www.chiosnews.gr

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Με το ίδιο σκάφος του λιμενικού μετέβη και η πολιτική εκπρόσωπος του ΠΑΣΟΚ για τη ναυτιλία, βουλευτής Χίου Ελπίδα Τσουρή η οποία μάλιστα συνομιλήσε με τον καπετάνιο του πλοίου...


Πολύ θετική κρίνω την παρουσία της βουλευτού κας. Τσουρή στον Θεόφιλο. Πιστεύω ότι ήταν η πλέον αναγκαία για την σωστή και απρόσκοπτη πρόοδο των εργασιών στο τραυματισμένο πλοίο, όπως και για την πλήρη διαλεύκανση των συνθηκών κάτω από τις οποίες έγινε το ατύχημα.

Φαντάζομαι την ανακούφιση του πλοιάρχου, μέσα στις τόσες ένοιες που έχει αυτές τις ώρες, όταν την υποδέχθηκε επί του πλοίου.

Εύχομαι το παράδειγμα της να το ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι εθνοπατέρες από όλες τις πολιτικές πτέρυγες της Βουλής μας, και να τους καμαρώσουμε όλους μαζί επί του καταστρώματος να λύνουν τα όποια προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζει το πλοίο και το πλήρωμα του.




> *Σχολίασε δε* ότι ο καπετάνιος κ. Μανώλης Φραγκιαδάκης είναι *στενοχωρημένος* κάτι που το χαρακτήρισε ανθρώπινο.


Ειλικρινά συγκλονίστηκα από την φοβερή αποκάλυψη της κας. βουλευτού.
Δεν θα μπορούσα ποτέ να φανταστώ ότι ο κάπταν Μανώλης είναι στενοχωρημένος. Για ποιό λόγο άραγε ??? Πάντως όντως είναι ανθρώπινο !!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Πλάκα θα έχει  τώρα να πλακώσουν όλοι βουλευτές με τα φουσκωτά γύρω-γύρω από το Θεόφιλος .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξαρτάται Κώστα μου..... εξαρτάται......

Χμμμμμμμ..... υπάρχουν ακόμα κάμερες τριγύρω ???

----------


## samichri

Μα καλά φαντάζεστε να πλακώσουν και οι 300 της Βουλής επάνω στο βαπόρι ?? θα μπατάρει από το βάρος (και το σωματικό και της ηλιθιότητας) που θα δεχθεί...

----------


## karystos

Είπε επίσης ότι η ευθύνη είναι πολιτική και μια εξυπνάδα για ρότες. Οπότε απορώ γιατί το ζήτημα δεν κλείνει εδώ, αφού η κοπέλα τα βρήκε όλα με τη μία.

----------


## samichri

(off topics)  Αν και νομίζω ότι θα βουτήξουν μαζί με τους δύτες και θα δίνουν οδηγίες για το πως θα γίνουν οι οξυγονοκολήσεις για την στεγανοποίηση του πλοίου. Γιατί ως γνωστόν οι 300 της Βουλής τα γνωρίζουν όλα. Εξάλλου για αυτό τους ψηφίζουμε.

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδία η ζημιά είναι τεράστια στο πλοίο και κάτω από το γκαράζ έχει μπέι νερό παντού και το πλήρωμα ανέβηκε ένα ντέκ πάνω γιατί πλυμμίρησε
το βαπόρι από άγιο δεν μπάνταρε χάρις τις αντλίες π είχε για απάνλτηση
υδάτων και την βοήθεια π δέχθηκε αν δεν έφταναν οι βοήθεις σύντομα το βαπόρι είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν θα υπήρχε αυτή την στιγμή επισκευάζετε το πλοίο και όπως είπα η ζημιά είναι τεράστια και δεν βλέπω να προλαβαίνει το καλοκαίρι

----------


## Νaval22

Δεν μιλάμε λοιπόν για ενα ρήγμα μόνο στα διπύθμενα,φίλε νικόλα μάλλον εννοείς πώς έχει πλυμμυρίσει το δευτερο κατάστρωμα απο το main car deck και κάτω αλλά λογικά το ίδιο θα έχει γίνει και στο απο πάνω γιατί επικοινωνούν απο τα κλιμακοστασια,ξέρεις σε ποιά έκταση έχει γίνει αυτό γιατί σίγουρα δεν θα είναι σε μεγαλύτερη των δυο διαμερισμάτων,προφανώς όταν είπαν λειτούργησαν τα στεγανά εννοούσαν πρόλαβαν να κλεισουν τις υδατοστεγείς πόρτες,
πάντως το θέμα μου προκαλεί ανατριχίλα όσο το σκέφτομαι πιο βαθιά,σε λίγο διαφορετικές συνθήκες το πλοίο θα πήγαινε κάτω σε μικρό χρόνο,αν η ζημιά θα επιδιορθωθεί που μάλλον έτσι θα γίνει ο θεόφιλος θα συνεχίσει καιρό ακόμα να ταξιδεύει γερός και αγέροχος σε ένα τέτοιο πλοίο δεν αξίζε ένα τέλος σαν αυτό που θα σημαδευε τραγικά το όνομα του

----------


## Speedkiller

O Θεόφιλος είναι παλικάρι!!!Και κρίμα της εκτίμησης που χαίρει απ το επιβατικό κοινό...Του χουν σύρει χίλια μύρια...

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε stefane P αν ξέρεις που βρίσκωνται οι καμπίνες πληρώματος δηλ εκεί π είναι και η disco έχει πλυμμιρήσει όλλο και είναι πολύ άσχημα τα πράγματα όσον αφορά το που θα πάει για δεξαμενισμό ακούστηκε και η σύρος η ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΙ και όπως λες φίλε speedkiller έχουμε ακούσει πολλά από τους επιβάτες για το πλοίο που μάλλον για να τα λένε αυτά δεν ξέρουν τίποτα και σίγουρα δεν τους αρέσουν τα βαπόρια κρίμα να ακούς τέτοια

----------


## Νaval22

Φυσικά ξέρω που βρίσκονται δεν ξέρω όμως σε πόσα στεγανά διαμερίσμετα διερείται ο χώρος των καταστρωμάτων στα επίπεδα με τις καμπίνες C και D αν και αν μπορώ να καταλάβω καλά απο το σχέδιο μιλάμε για 4 διαμερίσματα αν είναι τόσα είναι αδύνατον να έχουν πλυμηρίσει όλα γιατί το πλοίο θα είχε βουλιάξει,είναι νομίζω δυο διαμερισμάτων το βαπόρι

σε συνενόηση με τον Απόστολο παραθέτουμε κομμάτια του GA PLAN στα σημεία αυτά,στη προφίλ όψη φαίνεται η θέση των δεξαμενών καυσίμων στα διπύθμενα πλώρα και ακριβώς αποπάνω οι καμπίνες που αναφέραμε πως έχουν πλυμμύρισσει απο το σχέδιο καταλαβαίνουμε πως η αρχική άποψη για ρήγμα απο τη μέση και πρύμα δεν ισχύει γιατί οι δεξαμενές που χτυπύθηκαν είναι μπροστά ίσως απο εδώ να προκύπτει η εμπλωρη κλίση που απέκτησε

IMG_0001.jpg

IMG_0002.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

μπράβο φίλε αυτά είναι τώρα νομίζω πως φαίνεται καλύτερα και μπορούμε να προσανατολιστούμε πιο εύκολα, στιν 1η φότο φαίνεται καθαρά το τμήμα π έχει πλυμμηρίσει ευτυχώς π μερικών οι καμπίνα ήταν πανω στο κουβούκλειο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*QUIZ :* Αν χρειάζεται μία εβδομάδα (τουλάχιστον), ίσα-ίσα για να ''μπαλωθεί'' πρόχειρα το ρήγμα και να καταστεί το πλοίο πλεύσιμο 
ώστε να πάει σε κάποια δεξαμενή, πόσος καιρός θα χρειαστεί για να επανέλθει στα κανονικά του δρομολόγια ???  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Ο ευρών αμοιφθήσεται με φώτο του Λισσός κατά τον παρθενικό του απόπλου για τα Χιώτικα λιμάνια......

----------


## Νικόλας

αχαχαχαχ καλό φίλε εγώ λέω χμ... 1μήνα και  :Very Happy:

----------


## kalypso

Κύριε κύριε να πώ???Καλό Σεπτέμβρη!!!

----------


## karystos

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ έχει πάρει δρομολόγια ως τα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου. Το λιμάνι όπου θα πάει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ να βγάλει τα αυτοκίνητα θα δείξει πολλά για το μέλλον, που δεν είναι ευοίωνο. Κατά τη γνώμη μου το πιο πιθανό είναι η Μυτιλήνη. Αν τελικά πάει Πειραιά (Δραπετσώνα ή Πέραμα) και μείνει εκεί τα πράγματα θα είναι πολύ καλύτερα. Αν όμως πάει ράδα ...

----------


## AegeanIslands

To ploio mporei na einai etoimo opote theleisoun na einai etoimo!

----------


## jumpman

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι;Το Φαίδρα ήταν αδερφό πλοίο με το Θεόφιλος.Αν πάθαινε αυτό το ατύχημα μπορεί να είχαμε δυσάρεστη εξέλιξη; Γιατί σε εκείνο το σημείο που λέτε ότι έχει πλημμυρίσει είχε καμπίνες επιβατών.Είχα μπεί σε εκείνες τις καμπίνες και θυμάμαι ακόμα τις πόρτες στεγανών.Δεν είχα ταξιδέψει όμως με εκείνο το πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To ploio mporei na einai etoimo opote theleisoun na einai etoimo!


*Σ Ω Σ Τ Ο Τ Α Τ Ο Σ* ο φίλος Αegean !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι;Το Φαίδρα ήταν αδερφό πλοίο με το Θεόφιλος..


Ναι η φαίδρα είναι η μεγάλη αδερφή του θεόφιλου

----------


## xara

> Ναι η φαίδρα είναι η μεγάλη αδερφή του θεόφιλου


Εκτός του πρυμνιού μπαούλου

----------


## cmitsos

αντε τωρα να έχεις το αυτοκινητο σου στο θεοφιλο ε?? ειναι ρε γμτ... κριμα:|

----------


## MYTILENE

Σε ένα ταξίδι μου αρχές Μαιου είχα επισκεφθεί τη γέφυρα του αγαπημένου μου ΤΕΟ και εντελώς τυχαία έβγαλα τις παρακάτω φώτο-λίγο μακρινές βέβαια-οι οποίες δείχνουν το σημέιο πρόσκρουσης του πλοίου.
Σημειώνω οτι και αυτή τη μέρα-ώρα βάρδια είχε οσάρωση0025.jpg

σάρωση0023.jpg υποπλοίαρχος που χτύπησε το πλοίο.

----------


## GeoSea

Σε περίπτωση ναυαγίου, πως αποζημιώνεται κανείς για το αυτοκίνητό του που είχε στο πλοίο?

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, δηλαδή, είναι εξασφαλισμένοι οι κάτοχοι των αυτοκινήτων που βρίσκονται μέσα στο πλοίο σε κάθε ενδεχόμενο?

----------


## Leo

Λαύρος ο μεγάλος της ΝΕΛ...
πηγή: *Marinews*

*Βολές Βεντούρη κατά ΥΕΝ για την ετοιμότητα του κρατικού μηχανισμού σε ναυτικά ατυχήματα* 
4/7/2008 
Είπαν λέει ότι είχε επιτυχία η επιχείρηση που έστησαν στο υπουργείο για το Θεόφιλος. Ποια επιχείρηση; Επειδή σήκωσαν τρία ελικόπτερα; Που έκαναν τι;> τόνισε ο Απ.Βεντούρης στη διάρκεια της χθεσινής συνάντησης με τους εκπροσώπους της ΠΝΟ, αναφερόμενος στα ναυτικά ατυχήματα και στον τρόπο λειτουργίας του κρατικού μηχανισμού:

<Που είναι οι βάσεις με τα ρυμουλκά στο Αιγαίο που έπρεπε να έχουν; Που είναι τα διασκορπισμένα αντιρρυπαντικά φράγματα;
Όπως έκαναν και με το Sea Diamond. Μην το φέρετε εδώ γιατί θα μας βρωμίσετε και τελικά το βούλιαξαν το πλοίο>.

----------


## MYTILENE

Έμαθα οτι αν πάνε όλα καλά αύριο θα ξεκινήσει σιγά σιγά για Χίο,θα ξεφορτώσει οχήματα και αποσκευές και μετά θα συνεχίσει για Πειραιά, όπου θα ξεφορτώσει και εκεί και θα μπεί για επισκευή.Χρόνος επισκευής............ας μπεί κουιζ από τους moderators :Razz:  :Razz: !!Εγώ λέω κανα 2μηνο το λιγότερο :Sad:  :Sad: !!!Α ρε ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ τη σου έμελλε να πάθεις.

----------


## MYTILENE

081.jpg

082.jpg

084.jpg

085.jpg

086.jpg
Ελπίζω να είστε ευχαριστημένοι από τις φώτο.Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσουμε το πολύ καλό φίλο ο οποίος μου έδωσε τις φώτο(και ήθελε να κρατήσει την ανωνυμία του).Βγαλμένες από το Μυτιλήνη.Για όλους εσάς από.....εμάς

----------


## Leo

Όλοι εμείς σας ευχαριστούμε βρε παιδιά για τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειες και τα έργα σας.

----------


## 2nd mate

καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες, μπραβο παιδια. THEO FOR EVER!!!!

----------


## alfistakias

> καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες, μπραβο παιδια. THEO FOR EVER!!!!


εεεετσι!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι βλέπω στις φώτο που μας ανέβασε ο καλός φίλος MYTILENE, και που είναι τραβηγμένες την Κυριακή 29-6ου το απόγευμα, 
το Μυτιλήνη σε πείσμα των καραδοκούντων αδηφάγων ΜΜΕ  :Razz: , ερχόμενο προς Χίο πέρασε από το στενό των Οινουσσών, 
από το ίδιο σημείο δηλαδή που μόλις μια ημέρα πριν είχε συμβει το ατύχημα στον Θεόφιλο.

ΕΥΓΕ στον καπετάνιο του που δεν ''μάσησε'' στις τηλεκαναλικές ηλιθιότητες.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Από ότι βλέπω στις φώτο που μας ανέβασε ο καλός φίλος MYTILENE, και που είναι τραβηγμένες την Κυριακή 29-6ου το απόγευμα, 
> το Μυτιλήνη σε πείσμα των καραδοκούντων αδηφάγων ΜΜΕ , ερχόμενο προς Χίο πέρασε από το στενό των Οινουσσών, 
> από το ίδιο σημείο δηλαδή που μόλις μια ημέρα πριν είχε συμβει το ατύχημα στον Θεόφιλο.
> 
> ΕΥΓΕ στον καπετάνιο του που δεν ''μάσησε'' στις τηλεκαναλικές ηλιθιότητες.


Καταρχήν να σε ευχαριστήσω για τα καλά σου λόγια,κατα δεύτερον να σου πώ οτι σε κάτι τέτοια ατυχήματα ξέρεις πολύ καλά και σύ οτι* ΔΕΝ* πρέπει να βλέπουμε TV!!Μου είπε παλιός καπετάνιος της ΝΕΛ-ας μην αναφέρω όνομα-οτι περνάνε από κεί τα πλοία εδώ και *10 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ, αλλά και* να μήν περνούσαν ας σκεφτούν όλοι οι Ψευτοξερόλες οτι όταν κατεβαίνει το πλοίο της *ΝΕΛ* από Μυτιλήνη συναντάει το *ΧΙΟΣ* στις ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΕΣ, στο ένα στενό περνάει το *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ*(ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΕΣ-ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ) και στο άλλο (*ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΕΣ-ΧΙΟΣ*) της *ΝΕΛ*.Δλδ αυτοί που τα ξέρουν όλα -όπως λένε- τι θέλουν?Να περνάνε και τα δύο από το έξω στενό, να στουκάρουν και να λένε μετά:μα γιατί δε πήγε το ένα από το αριστερό στενό και το αλλό απο το δεξί? :Mad:  :Mad: Ας σκάσουν επιτέλους όλοι τους να ηρεμήσουμε.

----------


## Νaval22

> θα μπεί για επισκευή.Χρόνος επισκευής............ας μπεί κουιζ από τους moderators!!Εγώ λέω κανα 2μηνο το λιγότερο!!!Α ρε ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ τη σου έμελλε να πάθεις.


ίσως να έχεις ακούσει κάτι επίσημα για να το λές αλλά νομίζω πως καλό θα είναι να προετοιμαζόμαστε για τα χειρότερα δεν ακούγονται αισιόδοξα πράγματα και το ενδεχόμενο το καράβι να μην ταξιδέψει ξανά είναι μεγάλο δυστυχώς

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η σωστή στιγμή για να το πω. Και δεν ξέρω ακόμα και αν θα σας ενδιαφέρει. Με ''τρώει'' όμως να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας.

Όπως πολλοί θα ξέρετε από φωτογραφίες που έχω ανεβάσει, ταξίδεψα την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή με τον Θεόφιλο στο τελευταίο του (μέχρι στιγμής βέβαια) ταξίδι για Χίο.

Επρόκειτο για ένα γάμο συγγενούς, ο οποίος είχε βγάλει σε όλους όσους επρόκειτο να παραβρεθούν στο μυστήριο εισητήρια με το Νήσος Χίος την Παρασκευή το μεσημέρι, και επιστροφή με το ίδιο πλοίο την Κυριακή τα μεσάνυχτα.

Με πρόφαση ότι δεν ήθελα να λείψω από την δουλειά μου την Παρασκευή, ζήτησα από τον συγγενή μου να μου βγάλει εισιτήρια με το Θεόφιλος που έφευγε το απόγευμα, και για επιστροφή με το Μυτιλήνη την Κυριακή το βράδυ.

Αυτή βέβαια την επιστροφή με το Μυτιλήνη δεν μπορούσε να την καταλάβει, και μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά ''μα τρελλός είσαι, θα πας και θα ΄ρθεις με τις παλιατζούρες, και δεν γυρίζεις τουλάχιστον με το Χίος που είναι και ολοκαίνουργιο και θα είμαστε όλοι οι φίλοι και οι συγγενείς παρέα ?''

Ξέρετε τι του απάντησα ? Ρε φίλε, του λέω, αφού την ξέρεις την τρέλλα που έχω με τα καράβια, το Χίος είναι ακόμα καινούργιο, κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον θα μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία να ταξιδέψω μαζί του. Ενώ το Θεόφιλος και το Μυτιλήνη παλιά καράβια είναι, κάποια στιγμή θα σταματήσουν, έτσι σπάνια που ταξιδεύω που ξέρω αν θα μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία να ξαναταξιδέψω μαζί τους ?

Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι δεν θα βγούν αλήθεια τα όσα παραπάνω μας είπε ο φίλος Στέφανος για το μέλλον του Θεόφιλου, και να μην ήταν αυτό το ταξίδι που έκανα μαζί του το τελευταίο του.

----------


## cmitsos

> Από ότι βλέπω στις φώτο που μας ανέβασε ο καλός φίλος MYTILENE, και που είναι τραβηγμένες την Κυριακή 29-6ου το απόγευμα, 
> το Μυτιλήνη σε πείσμα των καραδοκούντων αδηφάγων ΜΜΕ , ερχόμενο προς Χίο πέρασε από το στενό των Οινουσσών, 
> από το ίδιο σημείο δηλαδή που μόλις μια ημέρα πριν είχε συμβει το ατύχημα στον Θεόφιλο.
> 
> ΕΥΓΕ στον καπετάνιο του που δεν ''μάσησε'' στις τηλεκαναλικές ηλιθιότητες.


έχουμε πει απο κεί περνούν τα καράβια της νελ:|

----------


## giannisk88

> έχουμε πει απο κεί περνούν τα καράβια της νελ:|


Θα μπορούσε όμως κάλλιστα λόγω των γεγονότων να μή περάσει απο εκεί.Σ'αυτο αναφέρετε ο φίλος Espresso

----------


## cmitsos

και να χάσουν 300 ευρω που είχε αναφέρει και ένας άλλος φίλος... :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

> και να χάσουν 300 ευρω που είχε αναφέρει και ένας άλλος φίλος...


χαχαχα!!!
Πάντως μακάρι πραγματικά να μην είναι αλήθεια αυτο το τελευταιο που είπε ο Στέφανος.Οτι το σενάριο να μη ξαναταξιδέψει είναι πολύ πιθανό.Ξέρει κάποιος που να είναι σχετικά ειδικός με αυτές τις ζημιές να μας πεί κατι?

----------


## karystos

Η ζημιά του βαποριού είναι πολύ μεγάλη τόσο στη γάστρα, στα διπύθμενα, όσο και στο αριστερό προωστήριο σύστημα (προπέλλα, άξονας, χοάνη, μηχανή), που μάλλον είναι άχρηστο. Το πλοίο δεν έχει κάνει νερά μέσα, επειδή αν είχε κάνει - κυρίως στο μηχανοστάσιο - το θέμα θα είχε λήξει. Αν και θεωρητικά τα πάντα φτιάχνονται, η γάστρα για να ξαναφτιαχτεί δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο κι αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο όλο και θα υπάρχουν ευνόητες αμφιβολίες. Το κριτίριο όμως δεν είναι αυτό, αφού κριτής είναι η ασφάλεια κι αυτή τη νοιάζει να πληρώσει τα λιγότερα κι όχι το τέλειο της επισκευής. Αν το συνολικό κόστος επισκευής είναι σημαντικά μικρότερο από το ποσό της ασφάλειας, αν βγεί constructive total loss, μείον την τιμή του scrap, θα φτιαχτεί. Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση δε θα φτιαχτεί. Το κλειδί της ιστορίας λοιπόν δεν είναι μόνο η ζημιά αλλά και το ποσό που είναι ασφαλισμένο το πλοίο. Σήμερα οι εκτιμήσεις κλίνουν προς το δεύτερο. Για να γίνει οριστική εκτίμηση όμως πρέπει το πλοίο να ανέβει στη δεξαμενή, γι αυτό και από όσα ξέρω έχουν κλείσει δεξαμενή, μάλλον στο Σκαραμαγκά. Οι δύτες λένε πως αν κάνει επιτέλους λίγη καλοσύνη θα τελειώσουν σήμερα ή αύριο. Ως τώρα φυσούσε και το πλοίο σβάρνιζε και τους δυσκόλευε. Οι αρχικές πληροφορίες έλεγαν ότι θα έμπαινε με ρυμουλκά στη Χίο για να βγάλει τα αυτοκίνητα κι ύστερα θα κατέβαινε για Πειραιά. Τώρα λένε πάλι πως δε θα μπεί στη Χίο (ίσως και να το απαγόρευσε το Λιμεναρχείο) και ότι θα βγάλει τα αυτοκίνητα στον Πειραιά. Όπως και να το κάνει κανείς ρίσκο, παρ' όλο που ο Αίολος φαίνεται να συμμαχεί.

----------


## giannisk88

> Η ζημιά του βαποριού είναι πολύ μεγάλη τόσο στη γάστρα, στα διπύθμενα, όσο και στο αριστερό προωστήριο σύστημα (προπέλλα, άξονας, χοάνη, μηχανή), που μάλλον είναι άχρηστο. Το πλοίο δεν έχει κάνει νερά μέσα, επειδή αν είχε κάνει - κυρίως στο μηχανοστάσιο - το θέμα θα είχε λήξει. Αν και θεωρητικά τα πάντα φτιάχνονται, η γάστρα για να ξαναφτιαχτεί δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο κι αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο όλο και θα υπάρχουν ευνόητες αμφιβολίες. Το κριτίριο όμως δεν είναι αυτό, αφού κριτής είναι η ασφάλεια κι αυτή τη νοιάζει να πληρώσει τα λιγότερα κι όχι το τέλειο της επισκευής. Αν το συνολικό κόστος επισκευής είναι σημαντικά μικρότερο από το ποσό της ασφάλειας, αν βγεί constructive total loss, μείον την τιμή του scrap, θα φτιαχτεί. Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση δε θα φτιαχτεί. Το κλειδί της ιστορίας λοιπόν δεν είναι μόνο η ζημιά αλλά και το ποσό που είναι ασφαλισμένο το πλοίο. Σήμερα οι εκτιμήσεις κλίνουν προς το δεύτερο. Για να γίνει οριστική εκτίμηση όμως πρέπει το πλοίο να ανέβει στη δεξαμενή, γι αυτό και από όσα ξέρω έχουν κλείσει δεξαμενή, μάλλον στο Σκαραμαγκά. Οι δύτες λένε πως αν κάνει επιτέλους λίγη καλοσύνη θα τελειώσουν σήμερα ή αύριο. Ως τώρα φυσούσε και το πλοίο σβάρνιζε και τους δυσκόλευε. Οι αρχικές πληροφορίες έλεγαν ότι θα έμπαινε με ρυμουλκά στη Χίο για να βγάλει τα αυτοκίνητα κι ύστερα θα κατέβαινε για Πειραιά. Τώρα λένε πάλι πως δε θα μπεί στη Χίο (ίσως και να το απαγόρευσε το Λιμεναρχείο) και ότι θα βγάλει τα αυτοκίνητα στον Πειραιά. Όπως και να το κάνει κανείς ρίσκο, παρ' όλο που ο Αίολος φαίνεται να συμμαχεί.


Σ'ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ φίλε μου για το εκτενέστατο ρεπορτάζ!!Μας έλυσες και πολλές απορίες ταυτόχρονα.Αυτό που δε καταλαβαίνω όμως, είναι γιατί το λιμεναρχείο της Χίου να μη δέχεται τα οχήματα των ανθρώπων.Πιστεύω οτι θα είχε και λιγότερο ρίσκο να πάει το πλοίο άδειο στο Σκαραμαγκα παρα με τα οχήματα μέσα.Κάποια στιγμή άκουσα οτι μπορεί να πάει και Μυτιλήνη να αδειάσει τα οχήματα.Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τη στάση του λιμεναρχείου της Χιου!! :Confused:

----------


## Νaval22

> Η ζημιά του βαποριού είναι πολύ μεγάλη τόσο στη γάστρα, στα διπύθμενα, όσο και στο αριστερό προωστήριο σύστημα (προπέλλα, άξονας, χοάνη, μηχανή), που μάλλον είναι άχρηστο. Το πλοίο .


Φίλε karystos υπάρχει χοάνη στη διπλέλικη εγκατάσταση? γιατί απο όσο ξέρω το ακροπρυμναία έδρανα είναι τα v brakets,πάντως το νόημα είναι αυτό ότι το κόστος αλλαγής μιας καταστραμένης προωστήριας εγκατάστασης είναι εξοφρενικό,οι λαμαρίνες και τα ρήγματα φτιάχνονται εύκολα

----------


## scoufgian

μετα το post ,που εκανε ο φιλος μου ,ο espresso ,σχετικα με το οτι ,αναψε το ais του πλοιου,πριν απο λιγο ,μπηκα κι ειδα οτι το πλοιο κοντευει ,να φτασει, Χιο γυρω στος 14:00.Για να δουμε.......... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## dimitris

και παει και με 11kn...

----------


## Speedkiller

Αντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει...Ανταποκριτής από Χίο κανείς????? :Sad:

----------


## geogre222

το πλοιο πριν κανενα μισαωρο μπηκε στο λιμανι παρα πολυ αργα εχω φωτο θα ανεβασω σε κανενα δυωρο

----------


## Speedkiller

Ευχαριστώ πολύ george!!!Να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να πούμε βέβαια ότι συμπτωματικά το πλοίο έφτασε στη Χίο ακριβώς μια εβδομάδα (παρά λίγες ώρες) μετά, από την προγραμματισμένη 
του άφιξη το προηγούμενο Σάββατο, μετά από την αναχώρηση του από την Μυτιλήνη και την πρόσκρουση του στις Οινούσσες.

Να πω και κάτι κωμικοτραγικό που δεν το έχω αναφέρει μέχρι τώρα. 
Μάθαμε την πρόσκρουση του πλοίου ευρισκόμενοι σε δεξίωση γάμου σε ένα ξενοδοχείο δίπλα στη θάλασσα. Αρκετοί από τους καλεσμένους 
είχανε πάει στην άκρη της παραλίας προσπαθόντας να διακρίνουν ''κάτι'' στην σκοτεινή θάλασσα. Εκείνη την στιγμή από σατανική σύμπτωση, 
μακριά απέναντι στα παράλια της Τουρκίας (από κάποια γιορτή προφανώς), είδαμε πολλά βεγγαλικά και πυροτεχνήματα, και δεν ήταν λίγοι 
αυτοί (σκοτάδι γαρ και ο προσανατολισμός δύσκολος) που άρχισαν να φωνάζουν ότι ήταν βεγγαλικά από το πλοίο που τα ρίχνανε για να 
το ...εντοπίσουν τα Super Puma. :shock:

----------


## giannisk88

> Να πούμε βέβαια ότι συμπτωματικά το πλοίο έφτασε στη Χίο ακριβώς μια εβδομάδα (παρά λίγες ώρες) μετά, από την προγραμματισμένη 
> του άφιξη το προηγούμενο Σάββατο, μετά από την αναχώρηση του από την Μυτιλήνη και την πρόσκρουση του στις Οινούσσες.
> 
> Να πω και κάτι κωμικοτραγικό που δεν το έχω αναφέρει μέχρι τώρα. 
> Μάθαμε την πρόσκρουση του πλοίου ευρισκόμενοι σε δεξίωση γάμου σε ένα ξενοδοχείο δίπλα στη θάλασσα. Αρκετοί από τους καλεσμένους 
> είχανε πάει στην άκρη της παραλίας προσπαθόντας να διακρίνουν ''κάτι'' στην σκοτεινή θάλασσα. Εκείνη την στιγμή από σατανική σύμπτωση, 
> μακριά απέναντι στα παράλια της Τουρκίας (από κάποια γιορτή προφανώς), είδαμε πολλά βεγγαλικά και πυροτεχνήματα, και δεν ήταν λίγοι 
> αυτοί (σκοτάδι γαρ και ο προσανατολισμός δύσκολος) που άρχισαν να φωνάζουν ότι ήταν βεγγαλικά από το πλοίο που τα ρίχνανε για να 
> το ...εντοπίσουν τα Super Puma. :shock:


Αφου δε κλέψανε κανα φουσκωτό να πανε να τους σώσουν πάλι καλα!!! :Smile:

----------


## 2nd mate

τον ειδα σε συνδεση που εκανε η ΝΕΤ στο δελτιο ειδησεων και αναγαλιασε η καρδια μου. Γεμισε το λιμανι...Α ρε THEO αθανατε!!!!
(Παντως με μια μηχανη και 11 μιλακια δεν ειναι και ασχημα οταν παει με 17 με δυο μηχανες :Wink: )

----------


## karystos

Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι έχει "V" αλλά δεν έχει. Το έγραψα "χοάνη" επειδή δεν ξέρω να το περιγράψω αλλιώς.

----------


## samichri

Βάσει του A.I.S έχει φύγει από τη Χίο και κατευθύνεται ..... μάλλον για Πειραιά, και με ταχύτητα 9,8 (μπράβο ακρίβεια!!!!!). Καλά πρόλαβε και ξεφόρτωσε αυτοκίνητα και φορτηγά και έρχεται??

----------


## geogre222

Μωλις τραβηξα φωτογραφιες και θα ακουστουν τα σχολια σας....
πιστευω και το λεω με επιφιλαξη οτι το πλοιο γέρνει προς τα αριστερα (φαινετε στη φωτο) ακομα φαινονται και τα σημαδια στα πλαγια απο τις λεμβους που κατεβηκαν
Να αναφερω οτι μωλις εβγαζα τις φωτογραφιες το πλοιο ελησε τον μπροστινο καβο αλλα μεχρι που ειμουν εκει δεν εφυγε και παρολο που ηταν δεμενο η δεξια προπελα δουλεβε

gernei.jpg

deksia meria1.jpg

deksia meria 2.jpg

aristeri 1.jpg

100_5826.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

> Μωλις τραβηξα φωτογραφιες και θα ακουστουν τα σχολια σας....
> πιστευω και το λεω με επιφιλαξη οτι το πλοιο γέρνει προς τα αριστερα (φαινετε στη φωτο) ακομα φαινονται και τα σημαδια στα πλαγια απο τις λεμβους που κατεβηκαν
> Να αναφερω οτι μωλις εβγαζα τις φωτογραφιες το πλοιο ελησε τον μπροστινο καβο αλλα μεχρι που ειμουν εκει δεν εφυγε και παρολο που ηταν δεμενο η δεξια προπελα δουλεβε


Είσαι φοβερός καταρχας φίλε!!!Ζωγράφισες!!
Το οτι γέρνει απο αριστερά έστω και λιγο είναι αλήθεια!!Το παρατήρησα με τη μία!!!

----------


## samichri

> Μωλις τραβηξα φωτογραφιες και θα ακουστουν τα σχολια σας....
> πιστευω και το λεω με επιφιλαξη οτι το πλοιο γέρνει προς τα αριστερα (φαινετε στη φωτο) ακομα φαινονται και τα σημαδια στα πλαγια απο τις λεμβους που κατεβηκαν
> Να αναφερω οτι μωλις εβγαζα τις φωτογραφιες το πλοιο ελησε τον μπροστινο καβο αλλα μεχρι που ειμουν εκει δεν εφυγε και παρολο που ηταν δεμενο η δεξια προπελα δουλεβε


πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Ναι έχεις δίκιο το πλοίο γέρνει προς τα αριστερά. Υποθέτω ότι πρέπει να έχει ακόμη νερά κάτω και να μην έχουν απαντληθεί όλα. Επίσης εύχομαι να μην θέσει η εταιρία θέμα κόστους επισκευής και τελικά ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ να ταξιδέψει στην ..... αιωνιότητα, μαζί με τα άλλα αγαπημένα. Ξέρεις αν ξεφόρτωσε εντελώς αυτοκίνητα και φορτηγά? ή τα μεταφέρει μαζί του ?

----------


## gvaggelas

Λοιπόν το πλοίο ήρθε στο λιμάνι, με συνοδεία ενός ρυμουλκού το οποίο εδρεύει στην Χίο. Σας παραθέτω ορισμένες φωτό (69-71). Πάντως η επίσκέψή του είχε και τα άσχημά της καθώς από ότι φαίνεται (φωτό 74 και 75) υπάρχει ακόμη διαρροή πετρελαίου, το οποίο μας έμεινε στο λιμάνι ως αναμνηστικό. Πριν από πέντε λεπτά το πλοίο αναχώρηση με προορισμό Πειραιά (φωτό 80 - 82).

PHOT0069.jpg

PHOT0070.jpg

PHOT0071.jpg

PHOT0074.jpg

PHOT0075.jpg

----------


## geogre222

> πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Ναι έχεις δίκιο το πλοίο γέρνει προς τα αριστερά. Υποθέτω ότι πρέπει να έχει ακόμη νερά κάτω και να μην έχουν απαντληθεί όλα. Επίσης εύχομαι να μην θέσει η εταιρία θέμα κόστους επισκευής και τελικά ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ να ταξιδέψει στην ..... αιωνιότητα, μαζί με τα άλλα αγαπημένα. Ξέρεις αν ξεφόρτωσε εντελώς αυτοκίνητα και φορτηγά? ή τα μεταφέρει μαζί του ?


φιλε δεν γνωριζω γιατι το πλοιο ηρθε κατα τις 2:30 και εγω το εβγαλα φωτο στις 5:00 και δεν ξερω τι εγινε εκει

----------


## samichri

> Λοιπόν το πλοίο ήρθε στο λιμάνι, με συνοδεία ενός ρυμουλκού το οποίο εδρεύει στην Χίο. Σας παραθέτω ορισμένες φωτό (69-71). Πάντως η επίσκέψή του είχε και τα άσχημά της καθώς από ότι φαίνεται (φωτό 74 και 75) υπάρχει ακόμη διαρροή πετρελαίου, το οποίο μας έμεινε στο λιμάνι ως αναμνηστικό. Πριν από πέντε λεπτά το πλοίο αναχώρηση με προορισμό Πειραιά (φωτό 80 - 82).


Και οι δικές σου φωτογραφίες πολύ καλές φίλε. Τώρα για την διαρροή πετρελαίου η κοινή λογική λέει ότι μάλλον δεν έχει στεγανοποιηθεί πλήρως η γάστρα του. Αν όμως συμβαίνει αυτό δεν είναι επικίνδυνο να περάσει το Αιγαίο και να έρθει Πειραιά?

----------


## gvaggelas

Και η συνέχεια με ορισμένες φωτό και ένα βίντεο (κακής ποιότητας) από την αναχώρηση.

PHOT0080.jpg

PHOT0081.jpg

PHOT0082.jpg

PHOT0079.AVI

----------


## Speedkiller

Ευχαριστούμε και του δυο σας για την ενημέρωση και τις φωτογραφίες!!!Προσωπικά εγώ σας ευχαριστώ ιδιατέρως!!!Ας επλίζουμε να μην έχει πρόβλημα στο ταξίδι του προς πειραιά...

----------


## scoufgian

μαλλον απ οτι βλεπω ,δεν αφησε ,να βγει τιποτα ,απο το γκαραζ του......ολα θα τα βγαλει στο Πειραια

----------


## Speedkiller

Βλέπω θα υπάρξει συνάντηση με νήσος Χιος σύντομα...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8917

----------


## scoufgian

> μαλλον απ οτι βλεπω ,δεν αφησε ,να βγει τιποτα ,απο το γκαραζ του......ολα θα τα βγαλει στο Πειραια


Τελικα ,ξεφορτωσε ,12 φορτηγα και ενα αυτοκινητο, συμφωνα, με το ρεπορταζ του δελτιου ειδησεων της ΝΕΤ.Επομενος προορισμος ,αναφερθηκε ,τα Ναυπηγεια Σκαραμαγκα

----------


## manou

πω πω!! τον βλεπω και παει 9.8kn και με πιανει μελαγχωλια!!! :Sad: :cry:

----------


## 2nd mate

> Τελικα ,ξεφορτωσε ,12 φορτηγα και ενα αυτοκινητο, συμφωνα, με το ρεπορταζ του δελτιου ειδησεων της ΝΕΤ.Επομενος προορισμος ,αναφερθηκε ,τα Ναυπηγεια Σκαραμαγκα


μηπως ηταν 12 ι.χ. και ενα φορτηγο??μου φαινονται πολλα τα χιωτικα φορτηγα οταν ειχε ανακοινωσει η εταιρεια οτι ολα τα φορτηγα που ειχε μεσα ηταν 15. Εκτος αν εβγαλε και τα πειραιωτικα εκει.

----------


## scoufgian

> μηπως ηταν 12 ι.χ. και ενα φορτηγο??μου φαινονται πολλα τα χιωτικα φορτηγα οταν ειχε ανακοινωσει η εταιρεια οτι ολα τα φορτηγα που ειχε μεσα ηταν 15. Εκτος αν εβγαλε και τα πειραιωτικα εκει.


τι να σου πω.ετσι ανεφερε στο ρεπορταζ.........

----------


## mike_rodos

Μία περιπέτεια φτάνει σιγά σιγά στο τέλος της προς το παρόν, αυτή με την τύχη των αυτοκινήτων... Συνέχεια η τύχη αυτού του βαποριού, μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να συνεχίσει τα ταξίδια του στο Αιγαίο!

----------


## nautikos

Ενα μπραβο και απο μενα στους _george222_ και _gvaggelas_ για την αμεση ενημερωση. Ουτε φωτορεπορτερ να ηταν. Γενικα απο Χιο εχουμε καλους ανταποκριτες :Very Happy: .

----------


## SIFALIO

ΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΖΗΜΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟ ΑΞΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ...ΜΟΝΟ Ο ΑΞΟΝΑΣ,ΤΑ ΕΔΡΑΝΑ,STERN TUBE ΚΑΙ ΜΕΙΩΤΗΡΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΡΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ...ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ...ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΡΑΒΙΞΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ.....

----------


## MYTILENE

Μη μας ξενερώνεις τώρα.Πιστεύω οτι θα παιχτούνε-όχι απλά πολλά-αλλά *ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ*  τώρα που θα φτάσει στη δεξαμενή!!Ας περιμένουμε λίγο και ........η νεκροψία θα δείξει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Πάντως δυστηχώς φοβάμαι πως η εταιρεία θα θέσει οπωσδήποτε το θέμα του κόστους επισκευης κ αυτο γιατι είναι κ μεγάλος ο Θεόφιλος...Όσο και να στεναχωριέμαι που το λέω...Δυστηχώς!!!Λογικό είναι αν το κόστος είναι απαγορευτικό να το στείλουν να διαλυθεί και η εταιρεία να αναζητήσει άλλο πλέον σκαρί...:cry::cry::cry :Sad: κάτι που έπρεπε να χε γίνει καιρό τωρα μιας και κεντέρηδες πούλησε και αύξηση μετοχικού κεφαλαίου έκανε και τα πλοια έχουν μεγαλώσει!)

----------


## scoufgian

> τι να σου πω.ετσι ανεφερε στο ρεπορταζ.........


σωστος ο 2nd mate.12 οχηματα και ενα φορτηγο, αφησε στη Χιο.....

----------


## geogre222

λιγο πριν την εισοδο του στο λιμανι σημερα κατα τις 2:30

----------


## navigation

Μπραβο και στους δύο...ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!

----------


## SIFALIO

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΔΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΤΕΛΕΙΩΤΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΓΚΑ, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ, ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΞΟΝΗΚΑ........ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ........

----------


## giannisk88

Έχω ένα προαίσθημα και μία, με επιφύλαξη μέν αλλά σιγουριά δε, οτι δεν θα το αφήσουν έτσι το πλοίο!!Θα είναι πολύ κρίμα!!Δε νομίζω οτι η Θεοφιλάρα έχει γράψει τέλος ακόμα!!Ομως καλά τα λόγια αλλα να δούμε και στη πράξη!!!

----------


## marioskef

> ...και αύξηση μετοχικού κεφαλαίου έκανε ...)


Η οποία βέβαια ήταν σχετικά αποτυχημένη, οπότε τα όποια έσοδα στράφηκαν στην εξυπηρέτηση/μείωση του δανεισμού.

----------


## alfistakias

παιδια τελικα τι γινεται με το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ?? υπαρχει καποιο νεο???

----------


## Leo

Αφού δεν ακούγοναται ιαχές απο τα media.... όλα καλά στον Σκαραμαγκά. Μετά θα δούμε...:|

----------


## kalypso

Προχτές που πέρασα μόνο τη τζιμινιέρα μπόρεσα να δω  :Sad: .

----------


## alfistakias

υπαρχει καμια φωτο να δουμε??? μακαρι να τελειωσει γρηγορα..:|

----------


## Leo

Εκείνες οι περιοχές είναι φυλασσόμενς λόγω στρατιωτικών εγκαταστάσεων, και συνεπώς φωτογραφίες γιοκ. Δεν είναι κάτι που κάποιος ρισκάρει και μετά να τον ψάχνουνε οι δικοί του  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## alfistakias

> Εκείνες οι περιοχές είναι φυλασσόμενς λόγω στρατιωτικών εγκαταστάσεων, και συνεπώς φωτογραφίες γιοκ. Δεν είναι κάτι που κάποιος ρισκάρει και μετά να τον ψάχνουνε οι δικοί του ...


σωστος... :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

φιλε Λεο εγω τους εχω πει που να με ψαξουν... :Razz:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και καλά οι ασυνείδητοι, καιροσκόποι και εγκληματίες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  καπεταναίοι και εφοπλιστάδες της Ακτοπλοίας, που για να κερδίσουν 300 ευρώ 
περνάνε μέσα από ...δύσβατα περάσματα ...γεμάτα με υφάλους ρισκάροντας ανθρώπινες ζωές.....:cry::cry:

Αλλά και οι καπεταναίοι των κρουαζιερόπλοιων βρε παιδάκι μου ??? *ΕΛΕΟΣ* !!!

Που είσαι φωστήρα της Ελληνικής δημοσιογραφίας κ. Εισαγγελάτε, να τους κάνεις να μην έχουν που να κρυφτούν. Τους παλιανθρώπους..... :roll:

AIS_1.jpg

----------


## Leo

Να μην το ανοίξουμε παλι το θέμα. Το στενό είναι σαφώς πλεύσιμο και δεν είναι κλειστό για την ναυσιπλοία, άρα δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα ασυνειδησίας κανένος καπετάνιου που περνάει χρόνια ή μία φορά χωρίς να ανοίγει μύτη. Η απροσεξία ενός Αξιωματικού γεφύρας και κατ επέκταση του Πλοιάρχου του πλοίου δεν μπορεί να φοριέται σαν κόσμημα σε όλους, ούτε να βαρύνει όλους τους Πλοιάρχους της ακτοπλοϊας και μη. Αυτό είναι λάθος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *Leo* δεν χρειάζεται βέβαια να πω ότι το πιό πάνω μήνυμα μου ήταν 100% σαρκαστικό για την επίθεση που δέχτηκαν οι αξιωματικοί του Θεόφιλος και η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία για το συγκεκριμμένο ατυχές περιστατικό από ανεγκέφαλους δημοσιογράφους.

Νομίζω ότι είναι πασιφανέστατο και από τα αποσιωπηιτικά που είχα βάλει όσο και από τις φατσούλες.

----------


## Leo

Σωστά σαν έτσι το εξέλαβα Γιώργο... και καλά έκανες και το έγραψες αναλυτικά. Όμως με την ευκαιρία έγραψα και κάτι που έχει ουσία για να καταλάβουν όλοι και να μην παρασύρονται απο τις "φιλοφοφίες" των ΜΜΕ όπως κι εσύ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ανέφερες.

----------


## Νaval22

Σχετικά με τη διέλευση του στενού να πώ πως μου έχει τύχει τουλάχιστον 3 φορές η συνάντηση του Μυκονος με τη ΝΕΛ εκεί 
η παρακάτω φώτο είναι τραβηγμένες απο Μυτιλήνη και θεόφιλο πολύ κοντά στο σημείο της πρόσκρουσης (ίσως φαίνεται κιόλας) και έχουν μεγαλη χρονική διαφορα αυτό καταδεικνυει πως η διέλευση δυο πλοίων απο το στενό είναι καθημερινό φαινόμενο
NISSOS MYKONOS 8.jpg

100_2752.jpg

----------


## nisiotis

Πάντως χτές που ανέβαινα με το ΧΙΟΣ περάσαμε απ'έξω και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κατέβαινε από μέσα

----------


## giannisk88

> Πάντως χτές που ανέβαινα με το ΧΙΟΣ περάσαμε απ'έξω και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κατέβαινε από μέσα


Ε επειδή το Λισσός ήταν απο μέσα γι΄αυτό περάσατε εσείς απ'εξω.

----------


## cmitsos

χαχα πλάκα έχει να μετράμε πότε πάει το ένα απέξω και πότε το άλλο απο μέσα! :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Τίποτα νεότερο παιδιά με τη Θεοφιλάρα?? που βρίσκετε τώρα?

----------


## stelios_ag

> Τίποτα νεότερο παιδιά με τη Θεοφιλάρα?? που βρίσκετε τώρα?


Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση της ΝΕΛ (http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=83&news_id=515) η ζημιά θα έχει αποκατασταθεί σε τρεις μήνες και προβλέπεται μέχρι τις 15 Οκτώβρη να επανέλθει στα δρομολόγιά του.

----------


## giannisk88

> Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση της ΝΕΛ (http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=83&news_id=515) η ζημιά θα έχει αποκατασταθεί σε τρεις μήνες και προβλέπεται μέχρι τις 15 Οκτώβρη να επανέλθει στα δρομολόγιά του.


Πολύ τέλεια φίλε μου!!!!
Σε σχέση με τα σενάρια περι εγκατάληψης των προσπαθειών για επιδιόρθωση του πλοίου απο την ασφαλιστική!!
Είχα δίκιο τελικά που ήμουν αισιόδοξος!!!!
Ωραια!!Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!

----------


## STRATHGOS

Απο Αιολικα νεα εφημεριδα Λεσβου αποκομα...   ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ". Το ρήγμα του πλοίου της ΝΕΛ παρουσίασε αποκλειστικά η πρωινή Σαββατιανή εκπομπή του "Alpha" καλώντας μάλιστα, ποιον λέτε, να σχολιάσει; Τον Νομάρχη Θεσσαλονίκης κ. Ψωμιάδη! Τουλάχιστον αυτός έξυπνα απέφυγε τον πειρασμό και ασχολήθηκε με την συγκοινωνιακή υποδομή της Θεσσαλονίκης. Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι μετά την αποχώρηση του Νίκου Μάνεση λόγω καλοκαιρινής άδειας, την εκπομπή παρουσιάζει το (άγνωστο) δίδυμο, Λάμπρου - Καρδιόλακα.
15/07/08

----------


## iletal1

Διβάζοντας στον ''ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ''Αυγούστου για το ατύχημα στο ''ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ" σε κάποια φωτό που δείχνει το ρήγμα κρέμονται κάτι κουβάδες . Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να πει και σε με τον αδαή από πλοία τι ρόλο παίζουν μέσα στο νερό?

----------


## giannisk88

Mπορεί να είναι εκεί για να δείχνουν και καλά που ακριβώς βρίσκετε το ρίγμα.
Μπορείς να σκανάρεις και να μας το ανεβάσεις??

----------


## iletal1

Ορίστε και οι φωτό

----------


## karystos

Βάζουνε μέσα τα εργαλεία οι δύτες.

----------


## Leo

Τόσο απλό??? Ναι κι όμως αυτό είναι .... μας "τάπωσε" ο φίλος karystos... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αναρωτήθηκα κι εγώ δεν βρήκα λογική και προχώρησα. Να μια λογικότατη εξήξηση, Ευχαρσιτούμε  :Smile:

----------


## giannisk88

Βασικά μας έβαλε τα γυαλιά ο karystos.
Να΄σαι καλά πάντως φίλε iletal1 που μας ανέβασες τη φωτό.

----------


## iletal1

και εγώ που  το πήγα στο πολύ επιστημονικό:!:

----------


## karystos

Όλων μας το μυαλό πάει στα περίπλοκα και παραβλέπει τα απλά. Εκείνο που μετράει είναι οι φωτογραφίες του κ. Νιζάμη που δημοσιεύει το περιοδικό, αφού πέρα από τα λόγια είναι το μοναδικό πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο που έχουμε δει. Τα ύφαλα του πλοίου και το αριστερό αξονικό έχουν μεγάλη ζημιά, το ρήγμα είναι ένα χάος πραγματικό και το μόνο που μπορούμε να πούμε είναι ότι είμασταν πολύ τυχεροί που έγινε εκεί κι όχι πιο πάνω. Και ναι μεν όλα φτιάχνονται, όχι όμως ότι είναι και εύκολο να φτιαχτούν ανεξάρτητα από το κόστος. ¶σχετα με όσα λέει η εταιρεία, που το μυαλό της το έχει πιο πολύ στη μετοχή παρά στο βαπόρι, γι αυτό και το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανε μετά το ατύχημα ήταν να σταματήσει τη διαπραγμάτευσή της, είναι περίεργο ότι υποτίθεται πως εξετάζει προσφορές επισκευής, όπως λέει τουλάχισοτν το περιοδικό, χωρίς το πλοίο να έχει ανεβεί στη δεξαμενή. Είναι δυνατόν να δώσει κανείς προσφορά από τις φωτογραφίες ή με εσωτερική μόνο επιθεώρηση; Τι προσφορά της πλάκας μπορεί να είναι αυτή; Εκτός κι αν πρόκειται για εκτίμηση. Επειδή τα λεφτά, είτε επισκευαστεί είτε βγει constructive total loss, είναι πάρα πολλά κι επειδή οι ασφάλειες δεν είναι φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα, προφανώς και αυτή τη στιγμή παίζονται κάποια "παιχνίδια" εκατομμυρίων. Ναυπηγεία ενδιαφέρονται, το Aliaga και οι brokers ενδιαφέρονται, δικηγόροι - κοράκια ενδιαφέρονται, διάφορα άλλα αρπαχτικά ενδιαφέρονται να βγάλουνε από τη μύγα ξίγκι. Κάποιος θα τα πάρει κάποιος θα τα πληρώσει. Λίγη μυρουδιά να πάρεις μόνο το έβγαλες το μεροκάματο. Πιο μεγάλη αξία για όλους αυτούς έχει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ σακατεμένο από όση είχε γερό. Και η ΝΕΛ έχει άλλα έξη πλοία, που αναλογα με το τι θα γίνει με το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα επιβαρυνθεί το ιστορικό της και θα ανέβουν ανάλογα τα αφάλιστρα. Γι αυτό το βαπόρι κάθεται και περιμένει στην Κυνόσουρα και κανείς δεν ξέρει τι θα απογίνει. Ούτε που μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς τι τζίρο κάνει ένα ατύχημα και πόσοι το περιμένουνε αμαν και πως. Και το κρίσιμο θέμα, δηλαδή αν φτιαχτεί να φτιαχτεί σωστά κι όχι τριτοκοσμικά, δεν απασχολεί κανέναν.

----------


## grangelo

Το πλοιο στη Σαλαμινα το περασμενο Σαββατο!
Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα επιστρεψει συντομα στο μεγαλο λιμανι !
theofilos3.jpg

----------


## marsant

Mακαρι να γυρισει το βαπορι αλλα εγω παιδια χλωμο το βρισκω.

----------


## dimkad1969

TO THEOFILOS MPENONTAS STIN XIO DEN THIMAME AKRIVOS POTE ITAN DEN EPIASAN TA ANAPODA KAI TRAKARE PANO STIN PROVLITA ME TIN PLORI!!!!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ιούνιος ή Ιούλιος 1995

----------


## geogre222

> TO THEOFILOS MPENONTAS STIN XIO DEN THIMAME AKRIVOS POTE ITAN DEN EPIASAN TA ANAPODA KAI TRAKARE PANO STIN PROVLITA ME TIN PLORI!!!!


δες λιγο αυτο το link, ειναι σχετικα με το θρμα που ρωτησες

----------


## Leo

Είμαστε εκτός θέματος, παρακαλώ να μην συνεχιστεί εδώ η άλλη περίπτωση με το πρόσφατο ατύχημα του πλοίου.

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Το πλοιο στη Σαλαμινα το περασμενο Σαββατο!
> Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα επιστρεψει συντομα στο μεγαλο λιμανι !
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10999


kanena neo apo theofilos;;efxaristw

----------


## Νaval22

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ FOR EVER,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFDso...eature=related

----------


## manolis m.

DSC02298min.jpgAutes kai apo emena xm...dld apo ton patera mou pou katagetai apo ekei !!!

DSC02302min.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

kai edw i sinexia...

DSC02320min.jpg

DSC02341min.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Αυτές είναι φωτογραφίες σπάνιες, από το λιμανάκι των Οινουσών!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ manolis m.

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Αυτές είναι φωτογραφίες σπάνιες, από το λιμανάκι των Οινουσών!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ manolis m.


*simfona me periodiko efoplistis 9/2008' to theofilos tha einai peripou etoimo ton dekemvrio apo episkevi.meta ton xanoume gia erithra thalassa.h zimia anerxete sta 5 ek. euro kai to kostos pou exase thn sezon 1 ek euro.paei h nel...tha feroune piso to ag rafael,kai alkeos.*

----------


## eliasaslan

krima krima kai xana krima gia to karavi

----------


## theofilos-ship

*oso gia to simvan an mpite sto traffic tou ais dielefshs ploion kai deite poreia ploiou theofilos tha deite oti teliki tou poreia prin tin prosaraksi einai stis 216 moires notia.(an tin proektinetai tha deite oti paei karfi gia oinouses) afthn thn poreia thn eixe apo thn stigmh pou to ploio estripse apo to notio anatoliko tmima thn mitilhnhs me poreia  gia voreio tmima xiou, metaksi  paralaksis oinouswn.an to eixe gyrisei stis 220 tha eixe kataferei polla !! simfona me katatheseis ypoploiarxou k.akindinou ksefige apo aera.(enw oi entasi tou anemou htane sta 4-5 mpofor ara pali anekdota akousame.oso gia to oti den akougane ta pidalia episis vlakeia giati tha to eixane parei prefa apo poio noris kai oxi meta apo 2 wres peripou.enw tha mporouse na kopsei taxitita kai na stripsei me bow thruster pou exei to theofilos.oso  gia thn NEL LINES den nomizw na exei kalo mellon mono to eisitirio gia mytilhnh kostizei 37,50 euro exw h ANEK me lissos 29 euro.kai kala kanei !exoume ksefigei entelos!as efxithoume na vgei geros apo skaramanga kai lipamai eilikrina pou paei se allous topous,opos to fedra.pane oi epoxes tou N.KAZANTZAKIS,KING MINOS,RETHIMNON,KANTIA,NAIAS EXPRES pou htane vaporia me psixi.kai oxi koutia.an exete kapoio neo me theofilos steilte mhnhma...kalo fthinoporo*

----------


## theofilos-ship

[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/MANOS/%CE%95%CF%80%CE%B9%CF%86%CE%AC%CE%BD%CE%B5%CE%B9%C  E%B1%20%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B3%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%AF%CE%B1%  CF%82/DSC00090.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## scoufgian

> [IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/MANOS/%CE%95%CF%80%CE%B9%CF%86%CE%AC%CE%BD%CE%B5%CE%B9%C  E%B1%20%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B3%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%AF%CE%B1%  CF%82/DSC00090.JPG[/IMG]


ποιος ηρθε??????? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## mastropanagos

Απο οτι καταλαβαινω ο φιλος ηθελε να ανεβασει καποια φωτο και απλα κατι δεν εκανε σωστα και βγηκε αυτο το αποτελεσμα..Φιλε theofilos-ship ξαναπροσπαθησε...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Τελικα ο Θεοφιλας επισκευαζεται και θα παει προς νοτια? Σαν τα αποδημητικα? Μηπως μας ξαναρθει σαν καποιο Κεντερη (λεω εγω τωρα...)?

----------


## Νικόλας

> Τελικα ο Θεοφιλας επισκευαζεται και θα παει προς νοτια? Σαν τα αποδημητικα? Μηπως μας ξαναρθει σαν καποιο Κεντερη (λεω εγω τωρα...)?


φίλε μου ο θεόφιλος σε λίγο καιρό πάει δεξαμενή τώρα καθαρίζουν τα τάγκια για να μπορεί να πάει αφού επισκευαστεί θα αλλάξει σημαία και θα πάει κάτω και αυτό

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aααα ΟΚ! Thanks για τις πληροφοριες Νικολα!

----------


## scoufgian

και για να δωσουμε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για το Τεο ,μπαινει στη δεξαμενη στις 8/10/08

----------


## Νaval22

σε ποια δεξαμενή θα πάει; κάτι ακούστηκε για Αυλίδα

----------


## scoufgian

> σε ποια δεξαμενή θα πάει; κάτι ακούστηκε για Αυλίδα


μεγαλη Περαματος........

----------


## Speedkiller

Θα μπορεσουμε να πάμε από κοντά (να βγάλουμε καμια φώτο) η θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα λόγω της διαστασης που πηρε το ατύχημα θα μας κυνηγησουν αν πάμε κοντα?:roll:

----------


## Leo

Δηλώστε το ώστε να ξέρουμε που θα σας ψάξουμε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

Με βλέπω αυτόφορο φίλε Leo... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## loucas_gl2006

Παιδιά κανένα νέο για το βαπόρι έχουμε? Το ξεχάσαμε τελείως τον καημένο τον Θεόφιλο....

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε μου loucas_gl2006 εδω στο θεμα του "Θεοφιλος" στο φορουμ θα δεις μια φωτογραφια (29/01/2009) απο το σημειο που ειναι δεμενο το βαπορι τελευταιες πληροφοριες που γνωριζω εγω ειναι οτι περιμενει αξονα...

----------


## loucas_gl2006

Να είσαι καλά για τις πληροφορίες σου...ειδικά για ένα τέτοιο σκαρί το οποίο μας μεγάλωσε και παράλληλα μας υπηρέτησε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια στο Αιγαίο.

----------


## moutsokwstas

κι αυτη την ιστορια με τον αξονα την ακουω εδω και 2-3 μηνες τωρα....απο που ερχεται απο τη πολη και στην κορφη κανελα?

----------


## loucas_gl2006

Φίλε με την Νελ έχουμε να κάνουμε....μάλλον επειδή το πλοίο ήταν σε απόσυρση η κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία σταμάτησε και τα ανταλλακτικά...κάτι σαν τη Rover ένα πράγμα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

> Φίλε με την Νελ έχουμε να κάνουμε....μάλλον επειδή το πλοίο ήταν σε απόσυρση η κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία σταμάτησε και τα ανταλλακτικά...κάτι σαν τη Rover ένα πράγμα...



Αγαπητέ μου τα πλοια δεν ειναι αυτοκινητα για να τα βγαζουν σε μαζικη παραγωγη ουτε τα ίδια ουτε πιθανά ανταλλακτικά τους...Τα ανταλλακτικά απ όσο αντιλαμβάνομαι θα ναι παντα κατα παραγγελια!πόσο μαλλον οι αξονες και οι προπέλλες που ειναι συγκεκριμένα κ μοναδικά σε καθε πλοιο...Δε μιλάμε για κανένα ρανταρ η κανα φανάρι εδώ... :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

εδω ακουστηκε οτι θα εβαζαν τον αξονα απο το αδερφο φαιδρα. γιατι αυτη η πολυμηνη καθυστερηση δεν καταλαβαινω, την αποζημειωση την πηραν?

----------


## loucas_gl2006

Παιδιά σήμερα, άνθρωπος μέσα από το πλοίο "Μυτιλήνη" μου είπε ότι θα το ετοιμάσουν όσο το πιο δυνατό γρήγορα γίνεται και κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα το δούμε πάλι από την νέα καλοκαιρινή σεζόν στη γνωστή γραμμή. Αλλά με επιφύλαξη ότι θα πιάσει και λίγο άγωνη μετά το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης. ¶ντε να δούμε...το μέλλον πλησιάζει....

----------


## Νaval22

μακάρι άλλα έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω τη μία ότι θα ξαναμπεί στη γραμμή και τη άλλη οτι δεν θα ξαναμπεί ποτέ,σίγουρα όλοι οι νελίτες θέλουμε να ξαναμπεί,αλλα έχουμε αναλύσει πολλές φορές και το αυτονόητο πως το λισσός και η ΑΝΕΚ δεν θα μας κάνουν τη χάρη

----------


## dimkad1969

agapite mou ap oti vlepo ayti i ANEK exei mpei kala stin aktoploia kai kanei oti thelei opote vlepoume ypomoni

----------


## scenicmike

O "ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ" βρίσκεται σε δεξαμενή στο Πέραμα από εκεί που φεύγουν οι παντόφλες για Παλούκια.

----------

